# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Sondage] Combien gagnez-vous ?

## pepper18

Je vous propose un petit sondage sur le thme du salaire des dveloppeurs. Dans quelle tranche vous situez-vous ? Vous sentez-vous exploit ou alors correctement pay ?

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Je vous propose un petit sondage sur le thme du salaire des dveloppeurs. Dans quelle tranche vous situez-vous ? Vous sentez-vous exploit ou alors correctement pay ?


D'habitude quand on pose ce genre de question ou commence par expliquer sa propre situation salariale  ::aie::

----------


## pepper18

ben en fait je suis en stage. donc pour moi ce sera surement infrieur  500 euros.

----------


## Arnaud F.

Et tout le monde ne sera pas pour le fait de divulguer sob salaire  :;): 

Moi je peux car je bosse pas, je suis tudiant en infirmatique  ::aie::

----------


## LaChips

Moi aussi je suis encore tudiant en informatique

mais j'ai dj commenc  chercher des offres d'emplois
et en regardant un peut de l'autre ct de l'ocan, les salaires sont normes !
($120 000 pour un dveloppeur .NET  Miami)

----------


## pepper18

j'ai mis l'option pour que l'on ne puisse pas voir ce que les gens ont vot. et puis nous sommes anonymes sur un forum (enfin thoriquement). de toutes faons ceux qui trouvent la qustion indiscrte ne voteront pas. mon but n'est pas de faire des stats pour les renseignements gnraux, c'est juste pour avir une ide.

----------


## Satch

Ca m'ennerve un peu le fait de cacher son salaire.

Donc voila, J'ai en gros 5300 CHF net. Ce qui fait a peu pres 3700.
J'ai 1 an d'exprience dans une SSII.

Montant  prendre avec des pincettes parce qu'en Suisse tout est bien plus cher,  commencer par les loyers (1000) pour un truc correct pour vivre  2, impts (1 salaire (brut)et demi en gros...), assurances maladie obligatoire qui sert  rien : 200 par mois, etc.

Je suis apparemment dans la "normale" niveau salaire de la rgion o je travaille.

----------


## lou87

Moi je peux pas dire que je sois en stage, mais je ne peux pas dire non plus que je bosse....

Disons que je suis en alternance, donc je bosse  moiti et j'tudie l'autre moiti du temps...  ::):  

Voili ^^

----------


## nebule

Moi 2000 mais *brut*  donc ca fait *un peu moins de 1500 net / mois*

Xp : 2 ans, 
Actuellement: soit disant ingnieur je sais pas quoi mais en vrai analyste programmeuse  :;):  
Diplome : DUT info et DEST (BAC+4)  la fin de l'anne

----------


## Oluha

pour ma part 1200 et des brouettes net. Je trouve que c'est pas cher pay, heureusement qu'on a une prime d'interressement de 3000 environ. Mais je compte bien demander une grosse augmentation le mois prochain  ::mrgreen:: 

EDIT : 
J'ai oubli de prciser : DUT informatique + DU ralisation multimdia. Ca fera 2 ans en octobre que je bosse (en dehors des stages).

----------


## Commodore

Licence MIAGE, 3 ans d'xp (stages + 2 ans d'alternance) et toujours pas de boulot...

Je croyais qu'il y avait des dbouchs intressants en info, mais je suis un peu du. Les seuls points intressants restent la diversit des mtiers proches du dv et les possibilits d'volution.

----------


## Rei Angelus

> Ca m'ennerve un peu le fait de cacher son salaire.


Moi aussi.

Je touche 3000  brut (sans compter les primes et autres indemnits). J'ai 5 ans d'exprience en SSII (4 ans sur Paris et depuis 1 sur Rennes).

EDIT: BAC+5

Voil. Cela me parait correct aprs peut-tre que je me fais exploiter ?

----------


## Resyek

Pour ma part c'est 2200, mais sur 13 mois, ce qui ramen  12 mois fait 2400 brut (1800 net). Il s'agit de ma premire anne, j'aurai un an d'exprience en Octobre [EDIT : Bac + 5 - ingnieur en informatique].
Mais mon travail n'est pas exclusivement dveloppement. Mme s'il en comporte une bonne partie, j'ai aussi du travail de spcs, formation, proposition, et la part de dveloppement pourrait bien chuter au fur et  mesure des projets.

----------


## Civodul4

Pas assez !  ::cry::  

En fait un poil moins de 2000 net !

----------


## pepper18

> Moi 2000 mais *brut*  donc ca fait *un peu moins de 1500 net / mois*
> 
> Xp : 2 ans, 
> Actuellement: soit disant ingnieur je sais pas quoi mais en vrai analyste programmeuse  
> Diplome : DUT info et DEST (BAC+4)  la fin de l'anne


excuse ma navet, mais je trouve que pour une bac+4 avec 2 ans d'exprience tu est sous-paye. franchement avec ce niveau j'aurai dit 1000 euros de plus. a me fait un peu peur vu que dans un an j'aurai un niveau bac+2 et si on suit cette logique je serai pay au smic.  ::pleure::

----------


## Satch

> excuse ma navet, mais je trouve que pour une bac+4 avec 2 ans d'exprience tu est sous-paye. franchement avec ce niveau j'aurai dit 1000 euros de plus. a me fait un peu peur vu que dans un an j'aurai un niveau bac+2 et si on suit cette logique je serai pay au smic.


Je veux pas te dmoraliser mais tu vas vite dchanter en arrivant sur le march du travail.

----------


## pepper18

c'est vrai que je suis plutot tonn par les rsultats du sondage. moi qui croyait que la majorit se situerait aux alentours de 3000/4000 euros...
pour prendre un exemple : mon pre a un niveau cap (pas en info bien sur) et il gagne dans les 3000 euros.

----------


## Oluha

ouh la, faut pas rver non plus  :8O:  
Surtout que niveau volution des salaires, ca marchait  l'poque pour nos parents, c'est plus trop vrai maintenant  ::roll::

----------


## gorgonite

ben pour exemple cole d'ingnieurs groupe A (mme groupe que polytechnique, telecom paris, etc.), si tu ne prends pas trs vite un poste  responsabilit... donc sans comptences techniques relles, ben faut pas rver dpasser les 3000

----------


## Satch

> c'est vrai que je suis plutot tonn par les rsultats du sondage. moi qui croyait que la majorit se situerait aux alentours de 3000/4000 euros...
> pour prendre un exemple : mon pre a un niveau cap (pas en info bien sur) et il gagne dans les 3000 euros.



Oui mais ton pre n'est pas un jeune diplm qui se fait exploiter par les SSII qui prennent des jeunes pour un projet de 6 mois  1 an et qui les jettent aprs parce qu'ils deviennent trop cher.
Bon, elles ne sont pas toutes comme a bien sur, mais j'ai eu affaire  ce genre de bote, qui te font venir en entretien en te faisant faire 500km sans avoir de projet, juste pour remplir leur banque de CV... Je les ai vite envoyer bouler parce que j'avais la chance d'avoir un peu de rpis niveau financier (conomies sur mon dernier stage) pour attendre LA proposition que je voulais.

D'aprs ce que je vois un peu partout, les dbuts sont assez difficile en info, mais pour peu qu'on s'y investisse un peu, les opportunits et augmentations arrivent avec l'exprience.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

C'est clair que je suis sous-exploit mais bon j'avoue avoir un excellent cadre de travail (en plein dans un petit village avec un magnifique lac a cot).

Je gagne 1300 euros net par mois avec 4 ans d'experience et un simple BTS II (et un DUT TC) en poche...

Y'as bien environ 500 euros de prime a la fin de l'anne mais ca casse pas trois pattes  un canard...

----------


## nebule

> excuse ma navet, mais je trouve que pour une bac+4 avec 2 ans d'exprience tu est sous-paye. franchement avec ce niveau j'aurai dit 1000 euros de plus. a me fait un peu peur vu que dans un an j'aurai un niveau bac+2 et si on suit cette logique je serai pay au smic.


Tu rves un peu je trouve!

Pour un BAC+2 (en province) sans XP ca donne du 20 000k / an soit en net 1200!!! Et dj t'es content car t'as un job  :8O:  
Pour un BAC+4 avec 2 an d'XP... je pouvais pas demander plus (ca donne du 24,5K / an avec augmentation  26k en janvier -> propos lors de la signature de mon contrat fin mai  :;):  ).

Donc je trouve que c'est pas si mal.
Je gagne 10 000Frs  ::):   Au final c'est pas si mal.

Aprs je me fais pas d'ide, si j'ai envi de changer de job (chef de projet ou autre), ou que je veux un meilleur salaire faudra que je (re) change de boite (encore)...
Mais pour le moment je suis contente.

Je suis passe de 1200 net / mois en dbut d'anne  1500... Rien qu'en changeant de boite!
C'est pas mal  ::):

----------


## bakaneko

> C'est clair que je suis sous-exploit mais bon j'avoue avoir un excellent cadre de travail (en plein dans un petit village avec un magnifique lac a cot).
> 
> Je gagne 1300 euros net par mois avec 4 ans d'experience et un simple BTS II (et un DUT TC) en poche...
> 
> Y'as bien environ 500 euros de prime a la fin de l'anne mais ca casse pas trois pattes  un canard...


J'ai approximativement le mme salaire que David mais avec moins d'expriences (seulement 2 ans) et dans un cadre de travail presque identique.

----------


## ronan99999

2,5 annes d'expriences, 2750 euros bruts, vie  Paris et travaille en rgion parisienne.

----------


## Satch

> ben pour exemple cole d'ingnieurs groupe A (mme groupe que polytechnique, telecom paris, etc.), si tu ne prends pas trs vite un poste  responsabilit... donc sans comptences techniques relles, ben faut pas rver dpasser les 3000


Juste entre parenthses, ce classement des coles par groupe est un scandale. On en est  te prendre parce que tu viens de telle ou telle cole et non pas par rapport  tes comptences.
C'est vrai que les gens qui en sortent sont peut-tre un peu plus comptents que d'autres mais quand je vois un employeur qui ne recrute que des jeunes dipms du groupe A, j'ai envie d'aller lui coller des baffes.

Pour info, il y a eu une tude portant sur 500 employeurs en 2005. Ils devaient noter les coles (informatique) qu'ils connaissaient suivant certains critres. H bien les rsultats ont t assez tonnant. Et on voit des coles quasi inconnues se retrouver mieux notes que certaines du groupe A.

Je le mets en fichier joint.

----------


## pepper18

> Tu rves un peu je trouve!
> 
> Pour un BAC+2 (en province) sans XP ca donne du 20 000k / an soit en net 1200!!! Et dj t'es content car t'as un job


j'ai quand mme un avantage : le luxembourg est  cot de chez moi. les salaires y sont nettement plus levs (entre 10 et 30 %) et il n'y a pas d'impts. c'est vrai aussi que les loyers sont trs chers mais je peut habiter en france.

----------


## VinceTlse

All, soyons fous et dvoilons notre petite vie!  ::mrgreen::  
J'ai un DESS MIAGe et 1 an 1/2 d'exprience. Je suis sur toulouse dans une SSII moyennement grande (environ 4000 pers en France ... nan, vous saurez pas laquelle  ::aie::  ). Je suis  1700 net sans compt le 13ieme mois et la prime de vacances (je pensais pas qu'elle existait elle). A noter que c'est mon premier emploi et je n'ai pas encore plus me faire marchander ... l'anne prochaine surement  :8-):  
vince

----------


## gorgonite

> Pour info, il y a eu une tude portant sur 500 employeurs en 2005. Ils devaient noter les coles (informatique) qu'ils connaissaient suivant certains critres. H bien les rsultats ont t assez tonnant. Et on voit des coles quasi inconnues se retrouver mieux notes que certaines du groupe A.


pas forcemment etonnant... quand tu sauras que personne n'est choqu de faire chaque semaine 6h  d'conomie 12h de langues 4h de culture, et donc de passer son temps  survoler toutes les notions techniques qui nous sont prsentes.
certains (mais vraiment trs trs peu) font min 40h d'info chez eux... mais pour la majorit, ils ne savent mme pas assez de choses pour faire des chefs de projet (qui pourtant n'ont pas  avoir toute l'expertise technique).

----------


## behe

Et cest parti :
Je suis bac +2, j'ai commenc par me faire exploit pas une boite de prestataires (1500 brut par mois) pour au moins commenc  travailler. Maintenant je suis  1600/1700 net par mois avec en gros 2 mois de prime en plus et le 13eme mois
edit : j'avais 18 mois d exprience en quittant la 1ere boite

----------


## bilb0t

bon moi je suis gradu (bac+3 je crois)

- J'ai boss  Bxl et l je touchais 2750 brut aprs 3 ans d'exprience (j'ai commenc avec 85000 FB  l'poque)
- Cette anne comme ma femme  commenc  bosser, je me suis planqu  10 min de chez moi. La je suis  2100 mais par contre j'ai 45 jour de cong par ans, des horaire ultra variable, le temps de developper  ct comme indpendant complmentaire, je suis le boss (enfin le sous boss, mais le boss il passe 1 fois par semaine). 

Bref tout a pour dire que il n'y a pas que le salaire  regarder ds la vie active: Tout le monde peut pas glander sur dev.com toute la journe quand il  pas envie de bosser  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Seb19

Bonjour,

Bac+4
2,5 ans en grand systme (PLI, DL1 si si a existe toujours  ::D:  ),
3,5 ans en JAVA
Sur les 6 ans, j'en ai pass 5  Paris et tout a pour arriver  1850  net fois 13.

----------


## Seb19

> Bref tout a pour dire que il n'y a pas que le salaire  regarder ds la vie active: Tout le monde peut pas glander sur dev.com toute la journe quand il  pas envie de bosser


Ou rien  faire  ::aie::

----------


## bilb0t

Je me demande si je vais pas me faire un trackmania nations l...

----------


## pottiez

Tient toi aussi, nous on fais des concours au boulot  ::mouarf::

----------


## portu

J'ai en bac+2 et je gagne environ 1450  (2000  brut) pour un 35 heures semaine  ::lol:: . Les horaire sont sympa (8h --> 16 H) et les congs aussi (21 jours lgaux + rcupration des heures sup en congs).

Maintenant, il ne faut pas oublier tous les avantages en nature (Chques repas, assurance pension, assurance hospitalisation, autre assurance, voiture de socit, prime de fin d'anne, prime du melleur travailleur l'anne  ::P:  ,etc... ).

Moi a part la prime de fin d'anne. Je n'ai plus rien d'autre. 
Les dplacements en clientle rapportent aussi pas trop mal lorsque l'on se dplace avec sa voiture (0,2841  du KM).

----------


## r0d

> Surtout que niveau volution des salaires, ca marchait  l'poque pour nos parents, c'est plus trop vrai maintenant


[troll]maintenant, seul les salaires des dirigeants augmentent[/troll]

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

Le salaire, c'est bien, mais a fait pas tout... Il faut aussi regarder les  cts. Par exemple, les primes, les CE, les avantages (tickets resto, etc...).
De nos jours, c'est loin d'tre un facteur suffisant pour classer les personnes. Et si jamais on se limitait  ce facteur, il faudrait aussi ncessairement prciser la rgion dans laquelle on est. Entre quelq'un qui vit sur Paris et un autre en pleine diagonale du vide, y'a pas vraiment matire  comparer.

Concernant le classement des coles d'ingnieur, a s'est toujours fait. On pourrait se demander pourquoi plusieurs groupes : tout simplement parce qu'elles ne font pas la mme chose !
Un employeur qui cherche un dveloppeur pur et dur, donc quelqu'un de pointu en informatique sur des domaines bien prcis n'ira pas taper dans le groupe A. Nous (je suis aux Mines de Saint-Etienne, donc groupe A) ne sommes pas forms pour devenir dveloppeurs en option informatique. Inutile donc d'essayer de rivaliser avec des coles ne faisant que de l'info : on ne fera pas le poids en face  comptences gales.

De mme, les coles d'informatique que les employeurs connaissent le plus. Ca m'aurait fait mal de voir que les employeurs connaissaient mieux les coles gnralistes que les spcialistes en cas de recrutement pour du dveloppement informatique pur. Une cole d'info spcialise sort plus d'une centaine d'ingnieurs spcialiss par an. Nous, on en sort moins d'une dizaine. Comment esprer tre aussi connu dans ce domaine ? C'est surraliste...

Bref, comparer entre groupes diffrents n'est pas logique, et c'est pour cela que ce n'est pas fait. On ne compare pas une pomme avec une chaise.

Pour terminer, sur le fait que certaines entreprises choisissent de ne recruter que du groupe A : c'est parce qu'elles ont un besoin prcis. Elles ne recrutent pas ces personnes pour faire du dveloppement pur sur le long terme. Elles les prennent dans le but de les monter rapidement sur un poste  responsabilit pour encadrer une quipe, quipe qui elle pourra tre constitue de spcialistes, ou bien de personnes moins diplmes mais bien plus pointues dans leur domaine (DUT ou autre).


On ne fait pas la mme chose, donc inutile d'essayer de comparer ou de recruter pour faire la mme chose : ce serait potentiellement illogique.
On me met en face d'un DUT ayant fait 2 ans d'info 100% du temps, je ne suivrait probablement pas du point de vue technique. Mais si on commence  attaquer la gestion de projet, le management de l'quipe, le suivi du planning, etc..., l, on va voir que ce n'est plus la mme chose.

Chacun dans son coin et les vaches seront bien gardes  ::P: 

@++

----------


## nebule

> Les dplacements en clientle rapportent aussi pas trop mal lorsque l'on se dplace avec sa voiture (0,2841  du KM).


Bah dis donc, ils sont pas trs gnreux moi dans ma boite c'est autour de 34cts.

----------


## bilb0t

> Chacun dans son coin et les vaches seront bien gardes 
> @++


Y a une option gardien de vache en informatique ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gorgonite

> Y a une option gardien de vache en informatique ?



chez crimosoft surement... parce qu' la vitesse  laquelle vont leurs systmes  ::P:   ::P:   ::P:

----------


## portu

> Bah dis donc, ils sont pas trs gnreux moi dans ma boite c'est autour de 34cts.


Si je veux, je peux demander 60 cents du KM mais bon aprs je devrais rendre des comptes au fisc. Il faut pouvoir prouver que sa voiture cote X eurocents du KM.

Maintenant, pour pas avoir d'ennui, je prends ce que l'tat a fix (en Belgique donc). (Et bon j'ai une clio 1.5 dci qui consomme 5L au 100. C'est pas comme si j'avais au audi RS 4 qui consomme 30 L au 100  ::aie::  )

----------


## doudoustephane

pour ma part, je touche peu mais cela vient du fait que je suis en apprentissage...
mais bon, je suis dans le BTP et certains avec moi sont en Siderurgie et touche le double de moi a niveau et age egal!!!!!!!!!! c'est vraiment abuse ca...

----------


## pepper18

personne qui gagne plus de 4500 euros ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Oluha

> personne qui gagne plus de 4500 euros ?


si le gros porc qui fout rien dans mon bureau  ::roll::

----------


## r0d

> personne qui gagne plus de 4500 euros ?


Personnellement, j'aurais honte de gagner plus de 4500 euros.

----------


## Satch

> si le gros porc qui fout rien dans mon bureau


T'es sre qu'il va pas sur dvp et qu'il connait pas ton pseudo ? :p




> Personnellement, j'aurais honte de gagner plus de 4500 euros.


Pourquoi donc ?

----------


## D[r]eadLock

> si le gros porc qui fout rien dans mon bureau


C'est vrai que c'est parfois frustrant que quelqu'un qui ne fous rien (ou du moins pas assez) soit plus pay que soi.

Sinon, moi, Ingnieur, +2 experience, 2200 euros net par mois, prs de nice. Perso, mon salaire me va, je pourrais gagner plus; en ngociant et quemandant maintes fois auprs de ma SSII, mais a me saoule. Je trouve que je gagne dj beaucoup par rapport  d'autres mtiers. Aprs, j'ai des collgues qui gagnent plus, voire beaucoup plus que moi alors qu'ils en font moins (je ne fais pas d'heures sup, je suis juste "consciensieux" (code propre, doc...)). Pas de la jalousie, juste manque de "reconnaissance", mais aprs en fait personne (en fait pas ceux qui payent, juste ceux qui travaillent avec) ne se rend compte de son "rendement" (terme horrible, mais ne sais comment le remplacer (efficacit...)).

----------


## Oluha

> T'es sre qu'il va pas sur dvp et qu'il connait pas ton pseudo ? :p


nan il va sur meetic et coquincalin.com  ::mouarf::

----------


## Oui-Oui MB

Perso, je dois dire que c'est pas la gloire niveau salaire (je pense que c'est dans les 1500 .... brut) mais j'ai le net avantage de bosser  10 min ( pied) de chez moi et qu'en fait, c'est la seule boite d'informatique tout prs (j'habite prs de Lige et pas de voiture). L'ambiance est au top et le boulot est franchement sympa. En fait, ils m'ont engag directement aprs mon stage pcq il fallait un nouveau technicien pour assurer le regain de clientelle et faire un peu remonter l'entreprise. Mais bon, je compte pas rester l toute ma vie non plus. J'aimerais quand mme 1) faire un peu autre chose (genre donner des formations, a me plairait beaucoup car je le fait dja pour les scouts) et 2) gagner un peu plus (vu que l j'en suis  1100  net environ et que quand je vidais les poubelles  l'usine je me faisait 2000  / mois mais comme tudiant).

Mais pour moi, le salaire ne compte pas tant que a. Je regarde d'abord si le job est chouette et si l'quipe est sympa.

----------


## doudoustephane

> personne qui gagne plus de 4500 euros ?


deja, y'en a un qui gagne entre 3500 et 4500, c'est pas mal...
et oui, c'est toujours comme ca Oluha... ::(:

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

En tout cas, il y a en un, il se gave  ::D:

----------


## Sunchaser

> (...et que quand je vidais les poubelles  l'usine je me faisait 2000  / mois mais comme tudiant).


 :8O:  
A ce prix....elles sont radioactives les poubelles ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## bilb0t

> Envoy par r0d
> 
> Personnellement, j'aurais honte de gagner plus de 4500 euros.
> 
> 
> Pourquoi donc ?


Parce qu'il fout rien ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Mais pour moi, le salaire ne compte pas tant que a. Je regarde d'abord si le job est chouette et si l'quipe est sympa.


je suis bien d'accord, je prefere aussi avoir 500 de moins sur mon salaire mais un bon taf et une bonne equipe...

----------


## nebule

> je suis bien d'accord, je prefere aussi avoir 500 de moins sur mon salaire mais un bon taf et une bonne equipe...


Ouai mais parfois t'as pas le choix.
Mon copain voulait pas d'augmentation cette anne (0% tout simplement) et on l'a oblig  demander 4% histoire d'avoir 2,5% pour "faire bien"!!!
Lui il voulait juste un projet bien et une mission sur Nantes...
Alors des fois j'ai envie de hurler "putain de patrons de merde"!  :8O: 

Edit : pardon mais j'en ai ras le c** en ce moment de nos boulots!

----------


## Satch

> deja, y'en a un qui gagne entre 3500 et 4500, c'est pas mal...


Je rpte, a relativiser... C'est en Suisse.
avec tous les frais a ferait l'quivalent de 2000 net en France  peu pres je pense.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Ouai mais parfois t'as pas le choix.
> Mon copain voulait pas d'augmentation cette anne (0% tout simplement) et on l'a oblig  demander 4% histoire d'avoir 2,5% pour "faire bien"!!!
> Lui il voulait juste un projet bien et une mission sur Nantes...
> Alors des fois j'ai envie de hurler "putain de patrons de merde"! 
> 
> Edit : pardon mais j'en ai ras le c** en ce moment de nos boulots!


ah oui, mais apres la, dans ton cas, faut changer de boite...c'est que le job ne lui plait pas trop...

----------


## nebule

> ah oui, mais apres la, dans ton cas, faut changer de boite...c'est que le job ne lui plait pas trop...


Mouai mais moi je suis dj en priode d'essai jusqu' fin septembre ... donc on va attendre un peu sinon la banquire elle risque de pas tre contente  ::roll::  

Et puis c'est chiant car il voudrait changer de technos mais en changeant de boite, personne voudra le prendre pour un JD dans autre chose...
Enfin bon c'est galre et puis c'est la semaine "j'en ai mare de tout"! J'ai dcrt a  ::(:   /  ::):

----------


## r0d

> Pourquoi donc ?


Parce que:



> Tout ne vaut que s'il est partag par tous


Parce que plutt que de me filer 4500 euros, mon employeur ferait mieux de prendre un jeune. J'aurais moins de boulot, le jeune sera form, les conditions de travail seront meilleures, et je n'ai pas besoin d'autant d'argent.
Parce qu' la place du rituel - "salut Bernard, tiens je te file 2 euros, va pas t'acheter du pinard de merde cette fois" - du clochard en bas de chez moi, je prfrerais qu'il me paye des coup au bar de Brahim.
Parce que cette idologie du "toujours plus" nous mne droit dans le mr.
Parce que je n'ai pas envie de valloir 4500 euros. Parce que j'estime ne pas les valloir et ne les vaudrais jamais. avec 4500 euros, tu fais vivre un mahorais pendant 20 ans. Jamais le travail d'un homme sur un mois ne vaudra le travail d'un autre homme sur 20 ans.

----------


## pepper18

> Personnellement, j'aurais honte de gagner plus de 4500 euros.


pas moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Seb19

> Je rpte, a relativiser... C'est en Suisse.
> avec tous les frais a ferait l'quivalent de 2000 net en France  peu pres je pense.


C'est vrai qu'il faut relativiser, mais en France, on paye dj 1,5 mois de salaire en impot quand on est seul  ::aie::  , et si on veut se loger dignement dans une grande ville, le loyer approche le 1000 /mois  ::aie::   ::aie::  . La diffrence est peut tre au niveau de l'assurance maladie et des mutuelles et du cout de la vie autre  que loyer/impot

----------


## Oluha

> C'est vrai qu'il faut relativiser, mais en France, on paye dj 1,5 mois de salaire en impot quand on est seul


euh nan mais je m'en sort avec 237 d'impot grace aux frais rel. Faut dire que je fait 58 bornes par jour  ::roll::

----------


## Jahprend

Salut, 

Moi perso je suis en stage et je suis payer 0 euros pour 6 semaines... ::mur::

----------


## Seb19

> euh nan mais je m'en sort avec 237 d'impot grace aux frais rel. Faut dire que je fait 58 bornes par jour


heu... par tiers ou par an ?
Si c'est par an, dis moi comment tu fais, parceque je paye presque 3000 /an. ::aie::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Salut, 
> 
> Moi perso je suis en stage et je suis payer 0 euros pour 6 semaines...


mouai, mais ca c'est quasi tous les stages car ca depend du bon vouloir de la boite...
moi, j'ai fait celui de DUT de 13semaines avec frais de deplacement de plusieurs centaines d'euros et pas un rond derriere pour remercier...!!! ::evilred::   ::evilred::   ::pan::   ::pan::   ::pan::

----------


## nebule

> euh nan mais je m'en sort avec 237 d'impot grace aux frais rel. Faut dire que je fait 58 bornes par jour


Interessant ...
Nous on va bientot s'loigner dans la campagne nantaise (prix des terrains obligent)... 
Je note l'astuce  :;):

----------


## doudoustephane

> heu... par tiers ou par an ?
> Si c'est par an, dis moi comment tu fais, parceque je paye presque 3000 /an.


que se soit par tiers ou par an, ca fait toujours BEAUCOUP moins que toi ::aie::

----------


## Oluha

> heu... par tiers ou par an ?
> Si c'est par an, dis moi comment tu fais, parceque je paye presque 3000 /an.


ben pour l'anne 2005. J'avais quand mme 4500 de frais rel d'apres leur calculatrice et un pret tudiant sur le dos. L'anne prochaine j'aurai plus  payer vu que j'ai le droit  la prime cette anne.

----------


## Seb19

> que se soit par tiers ou par an, ca fait toujours BEAUCOUP moins que toi


Plus on en paye, plus on en a  ::lol::

----------


## Seb19

> ben pour l'anne 2005. J'avais quand mme 4500 de frais rel d'apres leur calculatrice et un pret tudiant sur le dos. L'anne prochaine j'aurai plus  payer vu que j'ai le droit  la prime cette anne.


A oui, quand mme. Je note l'astuce pour l'anne prochaine.

----------


## K-Ka

Bon ben voila je gagne 0 car je suis stagiaire (licence pro). On verra  partir de septembre pour un travail rmunr

----------


## ultracoxy

Et moi j'ai aussi droit  0  actuellement en stage de fin d'tude de master d'une dure de 5 mois... Encore que entre les bourses, l'aide des parents et mon travail d'hotesse service client  9h par semaine, je vis bien...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> et je n'ai pas besoin d'autant d'argent.


Excuse moi d'tre vulgaire 2 secondes mais quand j'entend ca : j'ai mal au cul !!!

allez encore 4 jours et je vais pouvoir manger un peu...  ::(:

----------


## r0d

> Excuse moi d'tre vulgaire 2 secondes mais quand j'entend ca : j'ai mal au cul !!!
> 
> allez encore 4 jours et je vais pouvoir manger un peu...


Je n'ai pas compris le sens de ton intervention  ::oops::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Je n'ai pas compris le sens de ton intervention


il veut simplement dire que l'on ne refuse jamais l'argent qu'on nous donne et ue lui aimerai bien l'avoir car il en a pas d'argent...

----------


## r0d

alerte au Troll!!! (dsol, c'est de ma faute)
(j'allais rpondre, mais a vire trop au troll)

----------


## granquet

suis etonn par le nombre de gens en stage tiens ...

suis en stage aussi donc ... et je touche 0  ::aie::  !

----------


## Mattetfamilly

> Je veux pas te dmoraliser mais tu vas vite dchanter en arrivant sur le march du travail.


Je plussoie




> Personnellement, j'aurais honte de gagner plus de 4500 euros.


 Je plussoies




> Enfin bon c'est galre et puis c'est la semaine "j'en ai mare de tout"! J'ai dcrt a   /


 Je plussoies.......

D'ailleurs faut que j'arrtes: je plussoies trop




> Parce que cette idologie du "toujours plus" nous mne droit dans le mr.
> Parce que je n'ai pas envie de valloir 4500 euros. Parce que j'estime ne pas les valloir et ne les vaudrais jamais. avec 4500 euros, tu fais vivre un mahorais pendant 20 ans. Jamais le travail d'un homme sur un mois ne vaudra le travail d'un autre homme sur 20 ans.


Dcidment:
Je plussoies, c'est tout dans ma philosophie...




> Salut, 
> 
> Moi perso je suis en stage et je suis payer 0 euros pour 6 semaines...


Dommage.....
En 1998, je n'ai rien demand...
Mon stage faisait 10 semaines et ils m'ont vers ( l'poque) 100 F par semaine de stage.



Cela dit j'oubliais l'essentiel...
Je touches 1500  bruts par mois ce qui me fait plus ou moins 1300  nets par mois.
J'ai dmarr trs bas  8000 F (env. 1200 ) bruts soit environ 6500 F (environ 1000 ) nets en 1998.
Mais il est vrai que mon salaire s'est mis  grimper rapidement ces dernires annes par des mcanismes qui me font parfois peurs...

Cela dit au dernires nouvelles j'ai le plus bas salaire de la bote pour le niveau de comptences...
Mais encore une fois il faut relativiser...
Je suis dans la mtallurgie, j'ai un Bac +2, j'ai une double ou triple casquette et la prog, selon les poques, reprsente entre 50 et 80 % de mon temps.
mais dans le reste de mon travail, bien souvent cela dbouche sur de la prog  par pour quelques outillages, mais l'ensemble de logiciels dont j'ai la gestion commence  parcourir le monde... (USA / Hollande / Belgique et prochainement: Espagne / Canada et rseaux de distribution sur la France)

J'aimerais toucher plus mais raisonnablement: je penses qu'un 1500  nets serait bien. Je ne pen,ses pas valoir plus et je penses que mme ma bote doit pouvoir rester comptitive... Surtout depuis que notre groupe a ouvert une filliale japonaise... Ils transfert progressivement la fabrication et nous on supporte les cots d'tudes et de lancement des nouveaux produits...
Plusieurs fois j'ai penser partir pour chercher un job rellement dans le dvellopement logiciel mais je ne suis pas sr du march...

----------


## pinocchio

Bac+2 
4ans d'exp en c# ASP.Net   ORACLE v9i
brut : 3083  lgrement moins de 2400 net il me semble (1 seul mois et pas complet dans la nouvelle boite).
repas : 4.07/j
mutuelle : 44 pour 4
transport : 70 50% de la zone 1-8 paris car habite en province et travaille sur paris.

----------


## Satch

> Parce que:
> Parce que plutt que de me filer 4500 euros, mon employeur ferait mieux de prendre un jeune. J'aurais moins de boulot, le jeune sera form, les conditions de travail seront meilleures, et je n'ai pas besoin d'autant d'argent.
> Parce qu' la place du rituel - "salut Bernard, tiens je te file 2 euros, va pas t'acheter du pinard de merde cette fois" - du clochard en bas de chez moi, je prfrerais qu'il me paye des coup au bar de Brahim.
> Parce que cette idologie du "toujours plus" nous mne droit dans le mr.
> Parce que je n'ai pas envie de valloir 4500 euros. Parce que j'estime ne pas les valloir et ne les vaudrais jamais. avec 4500 euros, tu fais vivre un mahorais pendant 20 ans. Jamais le travail d'un homme sur un mois ne vaudra le travail d'un autre homme sur 20 ans.


Bon ben je t'envoie mon numro de compte par MP et tu me fais un ptit virement ?

Ton pauvre mahorais, c'est pas parce que tu gagnes moins que a va l'aider.
Donc si on me paye plus, je prends sans hsiter et sans tat d'me.
Mme si le travail que je fournis ne vallait pas ce salaire, je prends !! On est assez emmerds de tous les cts comme a pour pas accepter d'avoir plus et raliser ses projets (comme arrter de travailler un peu plus tt)
C'est dgueulasse ce que je vais dire mais les famines, la misre des gens dans les PVD, etc, ben c'est pas de bol. Et c'est pas en gagnant moins que a changerait. C'est tout un systme qu'il faut changer, toute une faon de penser.

J'ai dj donn  des associations pour la misre, les enfants des PVD, etc. Si j'avais gagn plus, j'aurai donn au moins autant. Et ce que j'aurai gagn en plus aurait t dans ma poche plutt que dans celle de mon employeur. Ca n'aurait rien chang.

Donc non, aucune culpabilit de ma part.

----------


## bilb0t

Je suis dgouter par ce que vous payer comme impts...

Moi je paye entre 9500 et 10000 par an soit plus ou moins 35% de mon salaire !!!

Je comprend que vous bruliez des voitures en France... Vous avez plus d'argent que nous finalement.

----------


## GrandFather

> Parce que je n'ai pas envie de valloir 4500 euros. Parce que j'estime ne pas les valloir et ne les vaudrais jamais. avec 4500 euros, tu fais vivre un mahorais pendant 20 ans. Jamais le travail d'un homme sur un mois ne vaudra le travail d'un autre homme sur 20 ans.


Rassure-toi, si tu ne penses pas les valoir, parles-en  ton employeur et il se fera un plaisir de rduire ton salaire jusqu'au niveau que tu estimes raisonnable.  :;):  

Srieusement, il y a plusieurs facteurs qui dterminent la hauteur d'un salaire, dont la valeur ajoute produite, le niveau et la raret de la qualification, la conjoncture, etc. Mais ce n'est certainement pas pour tes beaux yeux ou pour te complaire qu'un employeur te paiera 4500 euros. Et te dprcier ne sera certainement pas ce qui fera sortir ton mahorais de sa misre...

----------


## r0d

S'il vous plait, nous sommes totalement hors sujet.

>> Satch: je suis coeur par ta signature. O bien tu n'as rien compris  HFT, ou bien c'est de la provocation cynique.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Et te dprcier ne sera certainement pas ce qui fera sortir ton mahorais de sa misre...


non, je pense plutot que si tu veux vraiment l'aider, tu dois prendre l'argent et lui en reverser ou quelque chose du genre car ce n'est pas ton patron qui le faire ca...

----------


## Satch

> S'il vous plait, nous sommes totalement hors sujet.
> 
> >> Satch: je suis coeur par ta signature. O bien tu n'as rien compris  HFT, ou bien c'est de la provocation cynique.


J'adore la faon que tu as de dire qu'on est hors sujet suivi de ta remarque juste aprs.
Donc puisqu'on est hors sujet, explique moi donc ce que je n'ai pas compris  HFT par MP ou dans un autre post...
Sortie du contexte, elle est un peu hard mais risque bien de devenir vraie.
Fin de la parenthse.

----------


## Seb19

> Je suis dgouter par ce que vous payer comme impts...
> 
> Moi je paye entre 9500 et 10000 par an soit plus ou moins 35% de mon salaire !!!
> 
> Je comprend que vous bruliez des voitures en France... Vous avez plus d'argent que nous finalement.


Si tu veux comparer ta tranche d'imposition avec celle que tu pourrais payer en France, jette un oeil sur http://www3.finances.gouv.fr/calcul_...ifie/index.htm

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je n'ai pas compris le sens de ton intervention


Ca n'as rien de personnel (parce que si tu as la chance de pouvoir reverser 75% de ton salaire a des oeuvres, tu merite largement le paradi et des roses sur chacuns des tes pas) mais moi je peux pas me permettre de dire ca, en fait...

J'ai deja du mal a remplir mon frigo... c'est pour ca que ca m'as bien fait mal... Mais sans rancune, hein !  ::aie::

----------


## zeavan

et bien moi je gagne 3500 euro brut mais pas en france,
d'ailleurs je propose un autre indice, car la paye ne veut rien dire dans le monde que vous soyez aux usa , france suisse, alors plutot que salaire vos gagnez combien de fois en brut le  smic local, pour moi :
je gagne 5.5 le smic du pays ou je travail.

----------


## piro

le smic en france est d' peu pres 1250 euros brut ce qui donnerait avec ton rapport utilis 6875 ce qui est pas mal.
Pour moi je suis stagiaire et je gagne a peu pres 850 euros net, je ne me plains pas....

----------


## Eowyn

Comme Satch, je fais partie du "haut-du-panier" on dirait...
Ben tiens, je vis en Suisse !

Effectivement faut pondrer, d'ailleurs cette anne les impts me taxent quasi 1.8 salaire, auquel il faut ajouter l'impt fdral direct... ae !
L'assurance maladie a encore augment env. 250 par mois, Loyer  1000, la taxe sur la bagnole a augment (oblig rapport aux horaires du boulot)...

Formation : cumule je dois bien tre  bac + 9  ::mouarf::  
mais dernire en date : Brevet fdral informatique/gestion de projet.
Niveau responsabilits entreprise : responsable informatique PME 200 collaborateurs.

@R0d : tu peux venir bosser pour 'Terres des Hommes' ONG suisse bien connue, l le salaire est fix par rapport aux besoins du collaborateurs et non par rapport  son poste ('fin c'tait le cas il y a quelques annes).

----------


## zeavan

le smic est de combien en suisse??

----------


## Eowyn

> le smic est de combien en suisse??


Le quoi ????

pas de a chez nous !

On parle bien d'un salaire minimum d au niveau national par secteur conomique ?

En Suisse, il y a certaines CCT (conventions collectives de travail) qui fixent effectivement un salaire minimum. Ces CCT sont 'sectorielles' (Btiments, construction, industrie, restauration, htellerie), il existe aussi des CCT entre employs et employeur (ce qu'on a dans ma bote - mais il n'y a pas de salaire minimum...) et autrement il me semble bien que c'est Dieu pour tous, chacun pour sa gueule...

----------


## BizuR

Bon jvais m'y coller, histoire de recentrer le dbat :

Je suis actuellement tudiant et touche 50% du SMIC pendant ce stage.
Les propositions s'embauches affluent au fil des semaines qui passent. Elles oscilllent en majorit  2000 brut soit sensiblement 1500/net par mois sur 13 mois plus prime de vacances et prime d'interessement... sans compter les autres avantages comme tickets restaurants (7 donc 60% de l'entreprise) et les "plus" du CE. Une dernire offre semble de dmarquer  2500 brut/mois soit sensiblement 1900/net sur 12 mois plus une prime d'interessement et les avantages CE (moins consquents que les autres offres je pense).

Evidemment, comme il l'a t dit il faut prendre en compte d'autres criteres comme l'volution, le suivi, la formation, la mobilit, la clause de non concurrence, etc. avant de prendre nos dcisions... mais pour une bonne partie des points suivants ... beaucoup d'offres se ressemblent trangement. A mditer donc.

Formation : Bac+5 MIAGe, exprience : 0 except mes stages en entreprise...

----------


## doudoustephane

mouai, mais je pencherai plutot pour la derniere quand meme peut-etre, quoique a voir car les autres ont un 13ieme mois...

----------


## BizuR

> mouai, mais je pencherai plutot pour la derniere comme meme peut-etre, quoique a voir car les autres ont un 13ieme mois...



Je m'y penche aussi ... le 13e tant apparemment fortement compens par la prime d'interessement assez consquente aux dires des collgues de la mme entreprise bossant avec moi. Mais bon, je vais y reflechir calmement en regardant les autres critres d'embauches galement  ::):

----------


## pepper18

bilan provisoire du sondage :
1\4 sont en stage1\4 gagnent entre 1000 et 1500 euros1\4 gagnent entre 1500 et 2000 eurospersonne ne gagne plus de 4500 euros...

----------


## Oluha

> [*]personne ne gagne plus de 4500 euros...


Mais si, le gros porc qui fout rien dans mon bureau j'ai dis  ::mouarf::  
Sans compter les 40% des parts de la boite et du coup de la mga prime qu'il doit se faire, sachant qu'on se partage 15%, le tout divis par 42, ce qui a fait 3350  ::roll::

----------


## Satch

> Mais si, le gros porc qui fout rien dans mon bureau j'ai dis


Tu comptes rester longtemps dans cette bote ?
Si c'est le cas, bon courage lol.

----------


## psychoBob

Moi je suis un forcen du RMI. a fait trois ans que j'y suis, je me lve  midi.
Je fais semblant de bosser sur mon site web, comme a quand ils pensent  moi  la mairie je peux leur dire "oui oui a avance". 

Dsol les gars, c'est vous qui payez mes pots d'hagen dazz dites donc !


Mme pas honte.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Moi je suis un forcen du RMI. a fait trois ans que j'y suis, je me lve  midi.
> Je fais semblant de bosser sur mon site web, comme a quand ils pensent  moi  la mairie je peux leur dire "oui oui a avance". 
> 
> Dsol les gars, c'est vous qui payez mes pots d'hagen dazz dites donc !
> 
> 
> Mme pas honte.


ouai, mais vive la retraite apres, et les petits plaisirs de voyage et vacances... ::aie::

----------


## psychoBob

Bof, les vacances on m'invite, quand  la retraite vous la toucherez pas, y'a trop de dettes.
Puis bon mon site me rapportera assez d'ici l.

----------


## Satch

> Puis bon mon site me rapportera assez d'ici l.


On peut juste savoir quel genre de site tu fais ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Moi je suis un forcen du RMI. a fait trois ans que j'y suis, je me lve  midi.
> Je fais semblant de bosser sur mon site web, comme a quand ils pensent  moi  la mairie je peux leur dire "oui oui a avance". 
> 
> Dsol les gars, c'est vous qui payez mes pots d'hagen dazz dites donc !
> 
> 
> Mme pas honte.


Je veux bien payer mais des Hagen-Dazs alors...  ::aie::

----------


## doudoustephane

> On peut juste savoir quel genre de site tu fais ?


oui, bonne question...
car dans ce cas, on fais tous comme toi et plus personnes travail

----------


## dedeloux

Salut !!
Je suis actuellement en stage de fin d'tude pay 650 brut par moi soit 550 net. Bon c'est pas le top mais c'est pay dj. Je suis tonne du nombre de stages non pays. J'ai fais 3 stages et tous ont t pay sans que j'ai eu a demander quoi que ce soit.

Sinon je viens de signer mon premier contrat sur Paris (je sors d'un bac +5,sans aucune exp sauf stages) pour un salaire de 2200 net par mois. C'est pareil je suis un peu tonne des salaires que j'ai lu meme si la plupart sont en province.

Voil pour ma contribution.

----------


## psychoBob

> oui, bonne question...
> car dans ce cas, on fais tous comme toi et plus personnes travail



Bah c'est un site qui commence  tre assez interractif, avec forum, wiki, pages perso et tout ( ok surtout le forum disons, le reste c'est dans les cartons a sort dans les 6mois). 
Et c'est rmunr avec adsenses entre autres.
Rien d'extraordinaire mais a commence  bien marcher, encore un peu d'effort.

----------


## psychoBob

> oui, bonne question...
> car dans ce cas, on fais tous comme toi et plus personnes travail



Faut pas charrier, je bosse quand mme, mais disons que je suis chez moi tranquille toute la journe, j'ai pas de patron, pas d'horaire, je fais ce que je veux o je veux quand je veux, je dors autant que je veux, a a pas de prix a.

Reste  attendre que le Saint Pognon pointe son nez, je le guette.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Reste  attendre que le Saint Pognon pointe son nez, je le guette.


tu peux, mais il est souvent tres long a arriver, prends toi donc une petite biere en attendant... ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## psychoBob

arf...l'alcool... ::vomi::

----------


## Oluha

> Et c'est rmunr avec adsenses entre autres.


J'espre pour toi que tu dclares ca au fisc  ::mouarf::

----------


## Etanne

Je suis en alternance pour deux ans dans une boite qui dveloppe un produit assez connu dans le domaine de l'administration. Je dveloppe un C/C++, C#, ASP. Je travail 39h/mois. J'ai du plaisir  venir bosser le matin :-D, et tout cela pour 1094 uros/mois net.

----------


## psychoBob

> J'espre pour toi que tu dclares ca au fisc



tout  fait, j'ai mme cr une entreprise, pour justifier d'une activit auprs de la caf. Je suis honnte hein.

Fainant peut tre mais honnte.

----------


## pepper18

et l'adresse du site ?...

----------


## psychoBob

Te la donnerai pas.

----------


## Rei Angelus

> Je suis tonne du nombre de stages non pays. J'ai fais 3 stages et tous ont t pay sans que j'ai eu a demander quoi que ce soit.


Je suis aussi surpris, bien que cela remonte  quelques annes, je n'ai jamais fait de stages non rmunrs. De plus, la majorit (95 %) des offres que j'ai reues ou auxquelles j'ai postul taient rmunres.




> C'est pareil je suis un peu tonne des salaires que j'ai lu meme si la plupart sont en province.


Idem. Il y en a mme qui me paraissent "ridicule". Il va falloir que je redescende sur Terre.

----------


## psychoBob

En fait il y a bien des dveloppeurs qui pourraient arrondir leur fin de mois en grant leur propre site o en faisant des sites pour autrui, mais la lgislation est tellement complexe, que les gens renoncent il me semble.

Il y en a qui n'ont pas compris que c'est le travail qui cre le travail. Comme si en forant les gens  travailler moins, on allait tous travailler plus  ::aie::  . C'est vraiment grotesque. Mais bon, je voudrais pas faire de politique sur le site l, donc...

En tout cas bosser  son compte c'est vraiment trs bien. Je peux mme partir  l'tranger, quand je veux, o je veux et continuer  travailler sur mon site comme si j'tais chez moi.

----------


## Satch

> En tout cas bosser  son compte c'est vraiment trs bien. Je peux mme partir  l'tranger, quand je veux, o je veux et continuer  travailler sur mon site comme si j'tais chez moi.


Oui, c'est vraiment bien, surtout avec le RMI.

En tout cas je te souhaite que ton site marche.

----------


## psychoBob

J'ai pas dis que j'y partais tout de suite hein !

Mais ds que possible, c'est ce que je pourrais faire facilement. Merci pour tes encouragements.

----------


## doudoustephane

et l'adresse alors??

----------


## psychoBob

Je la donne pas j'ai dit. a vous donnerait pas grand chose de toute faon. Et puis y'en a deux autres dans les cartons : suffit de copier coller les scripts en changeant la thmatique et le contenu  ::mouarf::

----------


## Satch

> Je la donne pas j'ai dit.


Alors dis nous au moins pourquoi tu ne veux pas la donner ?

C'est dommage, j'aurai test la scurit avec plaisir :p

----------


## psychoBob

> Alors dis nous au moins pourquoi tu ne veux pas la donner ?
> 
> C'est dommage, j'aurai test la scurit avec plaisir :p



Tu vois tu viens de t'autorpondre. Jaloux? Malhonnte ? Tu veux me faire perdre mon gagne pain ? Pour que je reste encore plus longtemps au rmi ? Avec ton argent ?

----------


## Satch

> Tu vois tu viens de t'autorpondre. Jaloux? Malhonnte ? Tu veux me faire perdre mon gagne pain ? Pour que je reste encore plus longtemps au rmi ? Avec ton argent ?


Bah quoi, va bien falloir tester la scurit un jour non ?

L je comprends pas ta raction.

Et pour rpondre  tes questions : 
1. non
2. non
3. non, bien qu'il n'en soit pas encore un :p
4. non
5. non, vu que je suis en Suisse.

----------


## pepper18

si tu donnes l'adresse on pourra tre tes bta-testeurs (surtout bta  ::lol::  ) et te conseiller pour les amliorations  apporter.

----------


## psychoBob

oui oui, il va falloir la tester la scurit  ::lol::  
Peut tre mme que c'est dj fait  :;):  
Peut tre mme aussi que j'viterais de demander  un anonyme sur un forum  ::lol::  
Ah remarques, tu es Suisse, on peut tre te faire confiance  ::aie::  

Bon blague  part, on s'loigne du sujet l. 
En tout cas, bosser  son compte c'est trs bien, c'est pas une nouveaut. Il faut juste accepter de rester quelques temps en gagnant des cacahutes. Un avocat en Droit des affaires m'a dit au dbut "vous en avez pour trois ans avant d'avoir un salaire".
Effectivement dans quelques mois a fera trois ans, et je commence  en voir la couleur.


C'est gentil pour vos propositions d'aides, mais je vais me dbrouiller seul  :;):

----------


## Satch

> si tu donnes l'adresse on pourra tre tes bta-testeurs (surtout bta  ) et te conseiller pour les amliorations  apporter.


Ca va pas non ? On risquerait de lui piquer son ide !

A mon avis, il fait un site de cul et il veut pas l'avouer :p

----------


## pepper18

vu son pseudo, je dirai mme que c'est un site pdophile.  ::aie::

----------


## psychoBob

Ah non a jamais, tu peux me croire, je trouve mme que le porno devrait tre interdit, mais c'est un vaste dbat.

----------


## Satch

Bon alors, c'est quoi ce site rvolutionnaire ?

----------


## psychoBob

Et vous vous fates quoi l ? Vous tes pas cens bosser  cette heure ? Il serait content le patron s'il vous voyait.

----------


## psychoBob

> Bon alors, c'est quoi ce site rvolutionnaire ?



y'a pas besoin d'un site rvolutionnaire pour se faire un smic avec la pub. Mme pas pour s'en faire 4 d'ailleur.

----------


## pepper18

l'adresse ! l'adresse ! l'adresse ! on veut l'adresse !  ::marteau::

----------


## bilb0t

> Ah non a jamais, tu peux me croire, je trouve mme que le porno devrait tre interdit, mais c'est un vaste dbat.


Heu... Tu dconnes, hein ?

Le porno c'est de l'art monsieur !

----------


## psychoBob

> Heu... Tu dconnes, hein ?
> 
> Le porno c'est de l'art monsieur !



C'est vrai que les pustules des "actrices/acteurs" forment des motifs assez dcoratifs. C'est la foire aux mst avec eux.

----------


## bilb0t

> C'est vrai que les pustules des "actrices/acteurs" forment des motifs assez dcoratifs. C'est la foire aux mst avec eux.


Les pustules donnent des MST ? Garre au ados bouttonneux alors !!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## psychoBob

Tu serais pas un collgue rmiste toi ? Y'a des lumires des fois dans ce milieu.

----------


## bilb0t

c'est quoi le RMI ?

_Haaa c'est franais qui pensent que leurs expressions idiotes sont le centre du monde..._

----------


## pepper18

Rsolu  Mendier Indfiniment

----------


## psychoBob

pffff... Royalement Mchant et Intelligent

Ou Rellement Moins Intelligent peut tre.

----------


## pepper18

Revenu Minable pour les Idiots
ou Revenu Minable pour les Incomptents

----------


## doudoustephane

Retenir Mon Intelligence

----------


## lou87

La vrai dfinition est *Revenu Minimum Impos* ou *Imposable*, je ne sais plus...  :;):  

A titre d'information sinon il y en aura un qui s'y retrouvera plus ^^

----------


## pepper18

je croyais que c'tait Revenu Minimum d'Insertion.

----------


## doudoustephane

> La vrai dfinition est *Revenu Minimum Impos* ou *Imposable*, je ne sais plus...  
> 
> A titre d'information sinon il y en aura un qui s'y retrouvera plus ^^


je croyais que c'etait "Revenu Minimum d'Insertion"????

[EDIT]
pepper18 plus rapide... :;):  
[/EDIT]

----------


## pepper18

ouah trop drle on a post la mme rponse au mot prs !  ::D:

----------


## doudoustephane

ouai, c'est vria, je ne m'en etais meme pas apercu...

----------


## lou87

oui vous avez raison, merci  ::):  

Donc* RMI => Revenu Minimum d'Insertion*

----------


## psychoBob

En tout cas vous faite le calcul :

370 euros de RMI 
+
270 euros d'aide au logement 
= 640 euros

Loyer apl dduites : 50 euros
Charge EDF rduite : 15 euros

Reste : 
305 euros.

Le gars qui bosse au smic a 1000 euros.
- 320 euros de loyer 
- 50 euros d'EDF 
Reste :
630 euros

Comme tous ceux qui sont au rmi ont une magouille et que les mairies le savent puisque leurs asssitantes sociales m'ont toujours dit "on sait trs bien que les rmistes magouillent, sinon ils n'ont pas assez pour vivre" , vous rajoutez 150 euros par mois (perso on me les file):

a nous fait 305+150 euros : 455 euros pour le rmiste qui fiche rien et 630 euros pour celui qui se crve  bosser pour le smic.

Et encore il y en a qui sont au rmi mais dont les "magouilles" sont carrments plus grave quand ce n'est pas du travail au noir tout simplement.

Donc en France, vaut mieux pas bosser que bosser pour toucher le smic.

----------


## pepper18

11 messages pour rpondre  une question dont tout le monde connait la rponse. on a fait fort l !  ::D:

----------


## Satch

> a nous fait 305+150 euros : 455 euros pour le rmiste qui fiche rien et 630 euros pour celui qui se crve  bosser pour le smic.


D'o la ncessit de supprimer ce foutu RMI, ou du moins de le rformer srieusement.
C'est de l'incitation  ne rien faire sur le dos des autres et a m'ennerve.

Et pourtant je serai le premier  en profiter si j'en avais l'occasion.

----------


## psychoBob

En ralit, et je vous le dit parce que j'y suis, RMI veut dire :

Revenu Minimum d'Inactivit 


Ou inaction, au choix.

----------


## ultracoxy

> D'o la ncessit de supprimer ce foutu RMI, ou du moins de le rformer srieusement.
> C'est de l'incitation  ne rien faire sur le dos des autres et a m'ennerve.


J'suis avec toi, j'vote pour toi aux prochaines prsidentielles...

----------


## doudoustephane

> J'suis avec toi, j'vote pour toi aux prochaines prsidentielles...


tu as ma voix aussi...
ca m'enerve de trop ca...

----------


## psychoBob

Lachez-vous le gars, moi je gagnerais ma crote d'ici les prsidentielles.

Mais je vous confirme qu'il y a srieusement de l'abus.

----------


## psychoBob

> D'o la ncessit de supprimer ce foutu RMI, ou du moins de le rformer srieusement.
> C'est de l'incitation  ne rien faire sur le dos des autres et a m'ennerve.
> 
> Et pourtant je serai le premier  en profiter si j'en avais l'occasion.



Incroyable  quel point on est d'accord.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> En tout cas vous faite le calcul :
> 
> 370 euros de RMI 
> +
> 270 euros d'aide au logement 
> = 640 euros
> 
> Loyer apl dduites : 50 euros
> Charge EDF rduite : 15 euros
> ...


 ::vomi::  

Si c'est ca ton etat d'esprit, bravo...

J'espre que tu as bonne conscience, ca sera deja ca de pris...

Si tu n'as pas honte, t'inquite, j'ai honte pour toi...

----------


## psychoBob

Bah non j'ai pas honte, mais tu peux avoir honte pour moi si tu veux.

Je bosse  mon compte, a rapporte pas du jour au lendemain.

Rserve ta honte pour ceux qui n'ont jamais cotis un radis et qui sont habills bizarrement quand ils viennent demander le rmi, et qui te regardent de travers dans les files d'attentes.
Moi j'ai pay des impots avant, j'y ai droit. 

Tu peux peut tre avoir honte aussi pour ceux qui ont mis en place ce systme.

Mais personnellement, j'en fais bonne usage et si j'en abuse un peu, c'est certainement beaucoup moins que les autres et c'est de toute faon parce que ce systme est beaucoup trop souple.

----------


## r0d

Fichtre. Ce que c'est tout de mme que de lire tout ceci!

C'est plutt sympa de pouvoir faire a non? Prendre 3 ans pour monter un projet.

Je reste cependant perplexe quant  la tonalit gnrale du discours de psychoBob.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bah non j'ai pas honte, mais tu peux avoir honte pour moi si tu veux.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Mais personnellement, j'en fais bonne usage et si j'en abuse un peu, c'est certainement beaucoup moins que les autres et c'est de toute faon parce que ce systme est beaucoup trop souple.


A mes yeux, tu t'enfonce encore plus a dplacer le problme sur les autres ("c'est pas moi c'est les autres")... 

Pour moi le pire c'est ton manque d'humilit... Tu devrait regarder les documentaires animaliers de la 5, tu apprendrai plein de truc...

----------


## psychoBob

> Fichtre. Ce que c'est tout de mme que de lire tout ceci!
> 
> C'est plutt sympa de pouvoir faire a non? Prendre 3 ans pour monter un projet.
> 
> Je reste cependant perplexe quant  la tonalit gnrale du discours de psychoBob.



Cela peut paraitre ambivalent : je dis que le principe du rmi est valable mais qu'il est trop souple.
Ce que j'ai fais en trois ans, j'aurais pu le faire en deux, voir un an et demi, si on nous serrait un peu plus la visse. Et j'ai pay des impots, et mes parents en paient aussi,  alors c'est pas parce que je touche le rmi que j'y vois rien  redire. Surtout que je vais en repayer dans quelques temps des impots.

Mais j'ai vu des sacrs abus : a va du type qui parle je ne sais trop quelle langue (en fait je sais trs bien mais bon...) et qui vient voir l'assistante sociale avec sa pile de facture qu'il ne sait pas comprendre (saviez vous que la France est la maison de retraite du tiers monde ? c'est trs pratique le regroupement familial) , jusqu'aux jeunes qui se balladent en disant "je dois renvoyer le papier pour la caf" alors qu'ils ont un ptard entre les doigts etc...

Perso je pense que les bonnes vieilles mthodes avec des tickets sont meilleurs : au moins on sait o part l'argent de l'tat et de toute faon quand on est au rmi, c'est normalement pour avoir le minimum dcent et pas pour s'acheter du pinard, des clopes ou pire encore...

Voil, bon a dvie pas mal du sujet initial, mais y'a tellement  dire sur le sujet, je trouve a intressant.

----------


## psychoBob

> A mes yeux, tu t'enfonce encore plus a dplacer le problme sur les autres ("c'est pas moi c'est les autres")... 
> 
> Pour moi le pire c'est ton manque d'humilit... Tu devrait regarder les documentaires animaliers de la 5, tu apprendrai plein de truc...



Tu me feras pas la morale mon gars, tu connais rien de ma vie, alors c'est toi qui est prtentieux  vouloir me juger. Va les regarder tes documentaires. Regardes les bien.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Tu me feras pas la morale mon gars, tu connais rien de ma vie, alors c'est toi qui est prtentieux  vouloir me juger. Va les regarder tes documentaires. Regardes les bien.


Effectivemment c'est pretentieux de ma part de te critiquer sans te connaitre. J'ai donc tout interet  retourner  mes documentaires et de bien les regarder avec attention...

Mais relis toi et avoue que, pour moi qui ne te connais pas, je suis dans mon droit d'etre outr, non ?

----------


## psychoBob

> Mais relis toi et avoue que, pour moi qui ne te connais pas, je suis dans mon droit d'etre outr, non ?


Je te comprend trs bien,  peut-tre mme que c'est un peu mon but  :;): 

Et t'as bien raison de regarder les animaux, c'est incroyable tous ce qu'ils nous apprennent.

----------


## Satch

On sait toujours pas de quoi parle le site avec tout a... :p

----------


## Seb19

> Donc en France, vaut mieux pas bosser que bosser pour toucher le smic.


Et ben bravo.  ::cfou::  
C'est vrai que si tout le monde faisait comme a, ce serait quand mme vachement plus sympa  ::?:  .
Ce qui est dommage dans ce systme, c'est que certaines personnes abusent du systme qui est financ par des mecs qui se cassent le C**  bosser toute la journe pour que d'autres mec qui n'en ont rien  faire puisse se mettre un paquet de tunes dans la poche sans bouger.  ::aie::  
Mais bon, c'est pas ici que l'on va refaire le monde.

----------


## Oluha

> Et ben bravo.  
> C'est vrai que si tout le monde faisait comme a, ce serait quand mme vachement plus sympa  .
> Ce qui est dommage dans ce systme, c'est que certaines personnes abusent du systme qui est financ par des mecs qui se cassent le C**  bosser toute la journe pour que d'autres mec qui n'en ont rien  faire puisse se mettre un paquet de tunes dans la poche sans bouger.  
> Mais bon, c'est pas ici que l'on va refaire le monde.


C'est clair, j'avais vu dans une emmission genre capital, une nana qui disait que de toutes faons le RMI lui tait d et qu'elle voyait pas pourquoi elle bosserait. Pathtique. Je dteste ce genre de personnes au crochet de la socit  ::?:

----------


## Seb19

> Je dteste ce genre de personnes au crochet de la socit


Je plussois volonti.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Pathtique. Je dteste ce genre de personnes au crochet de la socit


Je plussoie aussi...

----------


## Satch

Je n'aime pas non plus.

Surtout quand je vois a :




> Moi je suis un forcen du RMI. a fait trois ans que j'y suis, je me lve  midi.
> *Je fais semblant de bosser sur mon site web*, comme a quand ils pensent  moi  la mairie je peux leur dire "oui oui a avance".


Je me demande srieusement ce que c'est que ce site, et mme s'il existe vraiment.
En tout cas, pour ne pas vouloir le montrer ni mme en parler il y a bien une raison.

Mais bon, honntement. Si on vous donnait des sous sans rien faire, vous ne les prendriez pas ?
Moi si, et avec plaisir. Et je ne me mettrai  bosser que si a en vaut vraiment la peine par rapport  ce que j'ai.
Et croyez-moi, a m'embte de dire a.

----------


## ultracoxy

Moi non, je ne veux pas tre paye  la maison  ne rien foutre. Tout simplement, car je finirais par me faire chier, par passer pour une merde auprs de mes amis ou ma famille. Aussi, je me sentirais incapable et je m'emmerderais rapidement.

Par contre, je veux bien avoir un peu plus de congs pays !  ::lol::

----------


## Seb19

> Moi non, je ne veux pas tre paye  la maison  ne rien foutre. Tout simplement, car je finirais par me faire chier, par passer pour une merde auprs de mes amis ou ma famille. Aussi, je me sentirais incapable et je m'emmerderais rapidement.


Idem, si c'est pour rester  la maison et rien foutre de la journe non. Et surtout pas si s'est une alloc.

Mais par contre, je ne suis pas contre une augmentation de salaire  ::P:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Idem, si c'est pour rester  la maison et rien foutre de la journe non. Et surtout pas si s'est une alloc.
> 
> Mais par contre, je ne suis pas contre une augmentation de salaire


Entierement d'accord et content de voir que je suis pas le seul a penser ca, j'ai eu peur un moment...

----------


## Oluha

> Mais bon, honntement. Si on vous donnait des sous sans rien faire, vous ne les prendriez pas ?
> Moi si, et avec plaisir. Et je ne me mettrai  bosser que si a en vaut vraiment la peine par rapport  ce que j'ai.
> Et croyez-moi, a m'embte de dire a.


Moi ca dpend  ::mrgreen::  
Si cet argent ne se fait pas sur le dos de malheureux qui triment  ma place pourquoi pas  ::lol::  
(genre un millardaire qui sait pas quoi faire de ses sous et qu' envie de me les donner en change de rien. S'il passe par l qu'il me fasse signe pas MP  ::aie::  )

----------


## Seb19

Tu as demand  ton collgue de bureau ?  ::D:

----------


## Oluha

nan mais lui il voudra quelque chose en change que j'ai pas envie de lui donner  ::vomi::

----------


## doudoustephane

> (genre un millardaire qui sait pas quoi faire de ses sous et qu' envie de me les donner en change de rien. S'il passe par l qu'il me fasse signe pas MP  )


je suis preneur aussi......

----------


## psychoBob

> C'est clair, j'avais vu dans une emmission genre capital, une nana qui disait que de toutes faons le RMI lui tait d et qu'elle voyait pas pourquoi elle bosserait. Pathtique. Je dteste ce genre de personnes au crochet de la socit


C'est pas ces personnes qu'il faut dtester, c'est la politique qui les cre.

----------


## ultracoxy

> C'est pas ces personnes qu'il faut dtester, c'est la politique qui les cre.



Rectification :
- Ok, les politiciens crent des opportunits  ces personnes
- MAIS ces personnes ne sont pas obliges d'en profiter (abuser), moi je ne le ferais pas et pourtant, si je le voulais, je finirais par l'obtenir cette connerie de RMI

Donc politiciens et RMIstes = tous fautifs  leur niveau...

Bien videmment, je reconnais que si le RMI tait supprim (doux rve), les RMIstes seraient coincs...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est pas ces personnes qu'il faut dtester, c'est la politique qui les cre.


Juste une question et apres je t'embete plus : si on t'enferme dans une cage avec une petite vieille et un baton... Tu prend le baton et tu frappe la petite vieille ?  ::?:

----------


## r0d

Attention, il y a une chose qu'il faut tout de mme prendre en compte: le rle de l'tt est de veiller au bon fonctionnement de la nation. Si ce dernier est incapable de fournir du travail pour tout le monde, donc de permettre  chaque citoyen de subvenir  ses besoins, il est en devoir de ne leur fournir le minimum vital.

----------


## Oluha

oui, le RMI en lui mme je suis pour, ca peut arriver  tout le monde de se retrouver au chomage pour X raisons, mais faudrait sanctionner ceux qui en abusent

----------


## psychoBob

> Je me demande srieusement ce que c'est que ce site, et mme s'il existe vraiment.
> En tout cas, pour ne pas vouloir le montrer ni mme en parler il y a bien une raison.


Faut apprendre  manier le vocabulaire : "Pour ne pas vouloir le montrer, ni mme en parler"... Le montrer  qui ? A mes amis, a ma famille, a l'administration qui veut les preuves que je bosse ? Ou a des inconnus sur un forum technique ou il y a tous les scripts utiles pour pirater mon site... Combien ici prsente leur(s) site(s) ? Un sur dix peut tre. Bref, pas de site et c'est tout. 

Bon je vous le concde, et si je le dis c'est que je le dnonce a me parait vident, les preuves que demande l'administration sont plutot lgre. 
En fait il faut avoir vu une fois un contrat RMI. Il y en a pour tous les cas de la terre :
Celui qui vient de l'tranger qui a pas bosser mais qui veut essayer mais qui trouve pas mais qui peut prouver qu'une fois il a tent (un coup de fil peut suffir elle sont pas mchante les assitantes sociales).
Celui qui cre sa boite qui fonctionne pas mais qui va y'arriver m$eme si a fait x annes.
Celui qui veut s'intgrer mais qui a pas commencer par s'habiller  la mode de chez nous (je juge pas les gens sur leurs vtements, je constate c'est tout)
Celui qui a tout essay mais c'est perdu d'avance parce qu'il a pas commenc par apprendre  lire.
Etc....
Sans compter les systmes d'aides spcifiques, il y en a je savais mme pas que a existait.




> Mais bon, honntement. Si on vous donnait des sous sans rien faire, vous ne les prendriez pas ? Moi si, et avec plaisir.


N'importe qui les prendrait et a me fait bien rire de voir ceux qui disent "je suis trop fier pour a". Quand vous en avez besoin vous le prenez. La seule chose qui soit vrai, c'est que c'est l'existence mme de ce systme qui en cre le besoin : c'est naturellement tentant d'tre pay pour faire la grasse matin. 




> Et croyez-moi, a m'embte de dire a.


Bah non c'est normal, c'est tout. Les petits moralisateurs de bas tages n'ont qu' s'en prendre  ceux qui ont mis en place ce systme d'assistanat. 

Mais de toute faon ce systme n'est pas mauvais dans le fond: il permet  certaine personne de prendre du recul, parce tout le monde est pas le n le cul bord de nouille, avec une jolie maison, un chien et papa maman qui s'aime.

La question c'est plutot de savoir qui peut bnficier de ce systme : la terre entire ou bien les ressortissants du pays ? Parce qu'il y a du monde  la porte, vous imaginez pas les cas que l'on rencontre dans les couloirs de l'assistance sociale. Oui je sais, on est des monstres nous les franais, ont doit payer une amende  la terre entire. 

Sans compter que l'on donne mme le rmi  des dealers...Encore faut-il le savoir me direz-vous. 
En fait tout est beaucoup trop centralis : les gens qui cautionnent les contrats rmi ne vous ont jamais vu de leur vie.

Enfin voil c'est mon avis, a peut toujours servir d'information, moi j'y connaissais rien  tout a avant.
Pour ceux qui veulent me faire la morale, les prtentieux, je tiens  leur dire que je viens de me faire offrir une paire de lunette  leurs frais, via la cmu et je les en remercie.
 Et si a continue, d'ici  quelques mois quand mon entreprise va rapporter assez (a commence  monter eheh), je me tire aux US.
 Je paierai plus d'impot pour ceux qui veulent rien foutre  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## psychoBob

> oui, le RMI en lui mme je suis pour, ca peut arriver  tout le monde de se retrouver au chomage pour X raisons, mais faudrait sanctionner ceux qui en abusent


C'est ce que je dis. Mais comment tu dtermines ceux qui en abusent ? Apparemment ils ont pas trouv la solution, dans l'administration.

----------


## psychoBob

> Rectification :
> - Ok, les politiciens crent des opportunits  ces personnes
> - MAIS ces personnes ne sont pas obliges d'en profiter (abuser), moi je ne le ferais pas et pourtant, si je le voulais, je finirais par l'obtenir cette connerie de RMI
> 
> Donc politiciens et RMIstes = tous fautifs  leur niveau...
> 
> Bien videmment, je reconnais que si le RMI tait supprim (doux rve), les RMIstes seraient coincs...


Oui TOI tu le ferais pas TOI tu es un surhomme, TOI tu as une morale en bton TOI tu TOI tu TOI tu... y'en a plein des comme toi dans les bureaux de l'assistante sociale. Tiens tu veux un secret ? Je disais pareil avant de me dire que j'en ai besoin pour crer ma boite.

----------


## psychoBob

> Juste une question et apres je t'embete plus : si on t'enferme dans une cage avec une petite vieille et un baton... Tu prend le baton et tu frappe la petite vieille ?


Et toi ? T'as dj d te poser cette question puisque tu me la poses. Pourquoi tu t'es dj pos cette question ?

----------


## Oluha

ceux qui ne cherchent pas de boulot, qui refusent ceux qu'on leur propose, que le touchent depuis X temps sans avoir boss une seule fois depuis...




> Ou a des inconnus sur un forum technique ou il y a tous les scripts utiles pour pirater mon site...


Faudra que tu nous montre sur DVP o y'a des scripts de hacker  ::roll::  




> Combien ici prsente leur(s) site(s) ? Un sur dix peut tre.


Va faire un tour dans le forum gnral developpement web/site et regarde bien le profil des membres. Pas besoin d'tre parano, c'est pas ici qu'on va te hacker ton site.

----------


## psychoBob

> Attention, il y a une chose qu'il faut tout de mme prendre en compte: le rle de l'tt est de veiller au bon fonctionnement de la nation. Si ce dernier est incapable de fournir du travail pour tout le monde, donc de permettre  chaque citoyen de subvenir  ses besoins, il est en devoir de ne leur fournir le minimum vital.


Oui, mais tu viens de le dire toi mme : permettre  chaque citoyen de subvenir  ses besoins. Mais a n'est pas cela que fait l'tat. L'tat permet  toute la terre de subvenir  ses besoins.

----------


## psychoBob

> *Oluha*
> ceux qui ne cherchent pas de boulot, qui refusent ceux qu'on leur propose, que le touchent depuis X temps sans avoir boss une seule fois depuis...


Pfou... mais a se passe pas du tout comme a : c'est pas des machines les assistantes sociales. Il suffit d'arriver avec les yeux rouges et hop, ton contrat RMI est renouvell "exceptionnellement" pour 6 mois de plus...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Oui, mais tu viens de le dire toi mme : permettre  chaque citoyen de subvenir  ses besoins. Mais a n'est pas cela que fait l'tat. L'tat permet  toute la terre de subvenir  ses besoins.



Encore faut il faire l'effort de chercher du travail quand meme... LE RMI a t cre pour aider *EN ATTENDANT* de trouver quelques choses... Pas de s'en contenter !!!

----------


## psychoBob

Qui a dit le contraire ? Ce que j'ai dit c'est que le systme permet de s'en contenter. Peut tre pas indfinimement quand mme, sauf pour un certains nombre de cas surement plus nombreux que l'on ne peut l'imaginer.

----------


## Satch

> L'tat permet  toute la terre de subvenir  ses besoins.


Tu serais pas un poil raciste sur les bords toi ?
Bref, passons.

Pour rpondre  r0d : Pour toi, le minimum vital c'est la possibilit d'avoir le satellite, d'avoir des aides si tu refais un gosse quand les 2 parents sont au chomage, etc... Et le tout juste avec la preuve qu'on passe un coup de fil tous les 3 mois pour chercher du boulot ?

Je suis entirement d'accord qu'il faut aider ceux qui sont dans la merde (j'y suis pass, j'avais droit  rien... du coup je suis endett maintenant). Mais ceux qui sont dans la merde et qu'ils souhaitent y rester avec leur parabole a regarder le mondial sous tous les angles (ou autre chose, l'exemple est d'actualit, c'est tout) pendant toute la journe, et pendant que leurs gosses foutent la merde partout et se payent leurs chres Nike,ceux l ont besoin d'un coup de pied au cul, voire de travaux forcs.

----------


## psychoBob

> psychoBob a crit :
> L'tat permet  toute la terre de subvenir  ses besoins. 
> 
> Tu serais pas un poil raciste sur les bords toi ?
> Bref, passons.


A voil je l'attendais celle l, oui oui je suis un gros monstre raciste en effet. Je viens de dire des choses trs raciste l. Y'a un dico pour les gens qui veulent savoir ce que signifie le mot raciste. D'ailleurs, je suis psy, alors pour ce qui est du racisme, on peut en parler. J'tais certain qu'on allait y venir  a. On a t bien dress en France, on voit du racisme partout, on peut mme pas parler. 
M'enfin comme tu dis, passons. 





> Je suis entirement d'accord qu'il faut aider ceux qui sont dans la merde (j'y suis pass, j'avais droit  rien... du coup je suis endett maintenant). Mais ceux qui sont dans la merde et qu'ils souhaitent y rester avec leur parabole a regarder le mondial sous tous les angles (ou autre chose, l'exemple est d'actualit, c'est tout) pendant toute la journe, et pendant que leurs gosses foutent la merde partout et se payent leurs chres Nike,ceux l ont besoin d'un coup de pied au cul, voire de travaux forcs.


Nous sommes toujours d'accord.

----------


## BainE

moi j'ai un ami ca fait 13 ans qu'il est au RMI et il adore.
Quand il se fait arrrter par les cond et qu'ils demandent 
- "Et sinon vous chercher du travail ?" 
il repond 
- "ah non surtout pas la derniere fois vouis m'avez envoy travailler 2 semaines je veux plus y retourn !"
La dessus les gendarmes repondent en general qu'au moins il est honte !
Voila, Luce si tu m'coute  ::P: 

La France est un pays d'galit... je me marre
La France est un pays de privilige ou chacun en veux plus que l'autre, tout le temps, de n'importe quel maniere, a n'importe quel prix...
Le RMI en est un... pourvu que ca dur, pourvu que j en ai jamais besoin

----------


## Seb19

> Juste une question et apres je t'embete plus : si on t'enferme dans une cage avec une petite vieille et un baton... Tu prend le baton et tu frappe la petite vieille ?


 ::idea::  Pour ma part, je prend le baton et j'essaye d'ouvrir la cage avec.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pour ma part, je prend le baton et j'essaye d'ouvrir la cage avec.


Bonne rponse !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Et le tout juste avec la preuve qu'on passe un coup de fil tous les 3 mois pour chercher du boulot ?


Pour info : maintenant c'est tous les mois et c'est un rendez-vous obligatoire avec une conseillre.




> Qui a dit le contraire ? Ce que j'ai dit c'est que le systme permet de s'en contenter.


Qui dit le contraire ? Toi !

----------


## psychoBob

Je n'ai pas dis le contraire, c'est toi qui a compris le contraire. Si tu comprend rien ou ce qui te fais plaisir, je n'y peux rien.

Quand  ton truc tous les mois avec rdv chez les conseillres c'est peut tre valable pour le chomge ( vrifier vu que t'as pas l'air de comprendre grand chose) , mais pour le rmi c'est une fois par an au dpart, et une fois tous les six mois si on renouvelle le contrat.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> vrifier vu que t'as pas l'air de comprendre grand chose


Verifie si tu veut, mais ne commence pas  tre dsagreable... Je ne t'ai dj pas beaucoup sur le coeur mais si tu devient insultant, ca va vraiment pas tre drle...  ::?:

----------


## link256

je suis d'accord sur le principe , qu'il y a des abus mais il ne faut pas mettre tout les oeufs dans le meme panier.

j'ai uen licence informatique qui ne vaut rien et ne permet aucunement de trouver du travail

je poursuis actuellement une formation de developpeur (3 mois en formation +3 mois de stage non remunuer) d'un cot de 3100  et sans argent difficile a payer.

sur conseil de l'anpe je me suis inscrit comme demandeur au RMI ce qui m'a permis de financer ma formation et de decrocher un stage qui je l'espere dbouchera sur un emplois

donc dire  "RMI = Revenu minimum d'inactivit"  c'est pour moi un manque de respect.




> psychoBob a crit :
> D'ailleurs, je suis psy


perso j'ai du mal a y croire vu comment tu juges les gens sur leur apparence dans les couloirs des services sociaux

----------


## ultracoxy

N'allons pas driver dans un pugilat, nous sommes au moins tous d'accord sur le fait que le RMI n'est pas une mauvaise ide dans son sens premier mais que tel qu'il est aujourd'hui, il ne convient pas...

RMI = Revenu Minimum d'Insertion or celui qui a le minimum aujourd'hui c'est celui qui gagne le SMIC.

----------


## psychoBob

> Verifie si tu veut, mais ne commence pas  tre dsagreable... Je ne t'ai dj pas beaucoup sur le coeur mais si tu devient insultant, ca va vraiment pas tre drle...


T'as pas l'impression d'tre insultant toi ? T'as commenc avec tes documentaires animaliers et j'en passe sur les smileys qui vomissent, pour finir avec la petite vieille dans la cage... Regarde la poutre dans ton oeil avant de critiquer les autres pour la paille qui est dans le leur. 

Enfin, sans rancune va, c'est un forum, c'est pour se dfouler un peu tant que a reste cordial en effet.

----------


## psychoBob

> je suis d'accord sur le principe , qu'il y a des abus mais il ne faut pas mettre tout les oeufs dans le meme panier.
> 
> j'ai uen licence informatique qui ne vaut rien et ne permet aucunement de trouver du travail
> 
> je poursuis actuellement une formation de developpeur (3 mois en formation +3 mois de stage non remunuer) d'un cot de 3100  et sans argent difficile a payer.
> 
> sur conseil de l'anpe je me suis inscrit comme demandeur au RMI ce qui m'a permis de financer ma formation et de decrocher un stage qui je l'espere dbouchera sur un emplois
> 
> donc dire  "RMI = Revenu minimum d'inactivit"  c'est pour moi un manque de respect.
> ...



Tu fais parti de ceux qui bnficie du rmi mais qui l'utilisent tout de mme  bon escient. 
Quand aux jugements que je porterais d'aprs toi sur les gens en fonction des apparences je ne peux que te dire que les apparences en disent souvent plus que les beaux discours.
On peut mme en rajouter sur le sujet : j'ai pas parl de mes voisins dont la principal activit consiste  faire le tour des caisses sociales. J'ai des amis qui bossent  la scu, la mre est tout le temps four chez eux. Dernirement elle a fait un scandale parce qu'on lui refusait une allocation  laquelle elle n'avait aucun droit. Le pre est analphabte, la mre surement pareil, aucun des deux ne bossent mais ils ont 4 gosses. (trois en 4 ans depuis leur arriv ) : avec la caf, la cmu, les allocs et j'en passe a fait tout de mme un bon revenu. Problme ? Ils ne disent pas bonjour et les gosses bousillent tout dans la rsidence. 

On me traitera pas de raciste cette fois, j'ai pas dit d'o ils viennent.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Quand aux jugements que je porterais d'aprs toi sur les gens en fonction des apparences je ne peux que te dire que les apparences en disent souvent plus que les beaux discours.


donc, si j'arrive devant toi en costard-cravate par exemple pour prendre simple, tu en deduis quoi??? que je suis riche ??? ou qu ej'ai un super job qui paye bien ??? ou bien que je suis RMIste ???

----------


## psychoBob

> donc, si j'arrive devant toi en costard-cravate par exemple pour prendre simple, tu en deduis quoi??? que je suis riche ??? ou qu ej'ai un super job qui paye bien ??? ou bien que je suis RMIste ???



a ne vaut rien dire voyons ce genre de cas, c'est extrait de tout le contexte, ma rponse te servira juste  te renforcer dans tes prjugs. 
Moi je sais que je suis au rmi, et j'ai les mme sapes depuis 1 an. C'est pas le cas de tout ceux qui y sont, tu peux me croire. 
Maintenant je m'en fiche des vtements.

----------


## GLDavid

Ca trolle un peu trop ! 
Le dbat drive sur le RMI alors que le sujet initial consiste  dbattre sur les prtentions salariales en fonction de son niveau/comptences.
On est pri de rester correct et de rester dans le cadre du thread initial.

Merci.

----------


## psychoBob

Bon alors rmi pour le moment, 1000 euros dans trois mois, 2000 dans 1 an et beaucoup plus ensuite. Et plus ds trois mois si je pars au Qubec ou aux Etats-Unis.

----------


## Satch

> C
> On est pri (...) de rester dans le cadre du thread initial.


Bon courage.  ::aie::

----------


## mat.M

> En tout cas vous faite le calcul :
> 
> 370 euros de RMI 
> +
> 270 euros d'aide au logement 
> = 640 euros
> 
> Loyer apl dduites : 50 euros
> Charge EDF rduite : 15 euros
> ...


Hep tu oublies aussi les impots !
Au RMI tu ne paies pas d'impots tandis que salari oui .
Sans compter les frais de transports la carte de bus mensuelle ou les frais d'essence en tant que salari.
Les RMIstes ont droit  des rductions sur la SNCF ( je crois ) et les transports en commun.
Alors effectivement mieux vaut tre au RMI et ne rien glander c'est autant sinon plus rentable.  ::?:  

Quand j'tais salari en France avant de m'expatrier je touchais autant qu'au chomage indemnis.
Et mme travailler me coutait plus cher paradoxalement parce qu'il fallait payer la carte de transports mensuelle +  les impots en tant que salari  ::?:  
Indemnis par les Assedics vous ne payez quasiment pas d'impots sur le revenu

----------


## psychoBob

Bah j'ai compt 1000 net quand mme  priori c'est  peu prs a le smic je crois (un peu moins mme).

O tu t'es expatri toi ? Moi j'aime la France j'ai envie d'y rester. a va dpendre du rsultat de 2007, mais j'entre pas dans les dtails.

Je sais qu'au Qubec le cot de la vie est beaucoup plus faible qu'en France.

**edit**
Vu ta localisation, tu es sans doute au Qubec. Alors c'est bien ? Quelle temprature en hiver ? Comment on fait pour s'installer quand on connait personne ?

----------


## nebule

> Bah j'ai compt 1000 net quand mme  priori c'est  peu prs a le smic je crois (un peu moins mme).


Il a t revaloris pour 2006 autour de 1250 je crois. Soit du 1000 net!

----------


## Oluha

> Il a t revaloris pour 2006 autour de 1250 je crois. Soit du 1000 net!


Quand je pense que je touche un peu plus de 200 de plus par mois que les nanas qui n'ont aucun diplome et qui font de la mise sous pli. Y'a de quoi dgouter quand mme  ::?:

----------


## pepper18

oluha, je crois que ton gros porc de voisin a vot...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Oluha

> oluha, je crois que ton gros porc de voisin a vot...


AH oui j'avais pas vu  ::aie::

----------


## nebule

> Quand je pense que je touche un peu plus de 200 de plus par mois que les nanas qui n'ont aucun diplome et qui font de la mise sous pli. Y'a de quoi dgouter quand mme


Bah ouai et si tu changes pas de boites, ca risque pas de monter! C'est ca le plus dsolant dans l'histoire  ::?:

----------


## Oluha

> Bah ouai et si tu changes pas de boites, ca risque pas de monter! C'est ca le plus dsolant dans l'histoire


Le soucis c'est qu' rennes ils veulent que des bac+5  ::roll::  
Et je me vois mal dans une SSII.

----------


## GrandFather

> Quand je pense que je touche un peu plus de 200 de plus par mois que les nanas qui n'ont aucun diplome et qui font de la mise sous pli. Y'a de quoi dgouter quand mme


Vos possibilits respectives d'volution de carrire ne sont peut-tre pas les mmes, cependant...  :;):

----------


## nebule

> Vos possibilits respectives d'volution de carrire ne sont peut-tre pas les mmes, cependant...


Je suis pas sure qu'on puisse espre plus de 5% d'augmentation par / an peut importe l'entreprise dans notre domaine  :8O:

----------


## Oluha

> Vos possibilits respectives d'volution de carrire ne sont peut-tre pas les mmes, cependant...


si je reste dans ma boite actuelle, j'ai pas trop de possibilit d'volution. Ce qui m'embte c'est que le cadre est vraiment bien, l'ambiance aussi. J'ai l'impression d'tre pay en dessous (surtout que je suis une fille et qu'il a t prouv qu'on tait moins bien paye que ces messieurs dans la boite, merci au chef administratif  ::langue::  ) mais bon, tre mieux paye pour un boulot moins bien, je suis pas sre que ca en vaille vraiment la peine  ::(:

----------


## BizuR

> Je suis pas sure qu'on puisse espre plus de 5% d'augmentation par / an peut importe l'entreprise dans notre domaine



Je crois que GrandFather voquait surtout le fait que, plus tard, tu auras l'opportunit de finir CP par exemple alors que la secrtaire ou l'hotesse d'accueil, n'auront peut tre pas cette chance  :;):

----------


## Satch

> Je suis pas sure qu'on puisse espre plus de 5% d'augmentation par / an peut importe l'entreprise dans notre domaine


J'ai eu 8,33%  :;):

----------


## nebule

> J'ai eu 8,33%


Je parlais en moyenne  :;):   Car sur plusieurs annes, a mon avis, tu dois pas dpasser le 5% (sur 3/5 ans par exemple).
Aprs peut y avoir des "bon crus"  :;):

----------


## Oluha

moi j'ai le droit  2% avec l'augmentation du coute de la vie, soit une augmentation de 50 brut depuis que je bosse (2 ans en octobre), autant dire qu'on voit rien du tout sur le salaire net  ::roll::

----------


## chat hotplug

En ce qui me concerne: 381 
C'est le RMI...  ::aie::  

Je pensais qu'on tait plus nombreux  ne pas travailler.
Faudrait recouper ces informations avec les moyennes d'age. Ce serait encore plus in tressant.

si on fait la somme de ceux qui travaillent pas, de ceux qui sont en stage et de ceux qui gagnent moins de 1000 on s'apperoit que c'est quand mme pas folichon en ce moment. Et surtout ca sent le remplacement de personnel par des stagiaires... mme pas tonn. ::(:

----------


## Satch

> Et surtout ca sent le remplacement de personnel par des stagiaires... mme pas tonn.


C'est peut-tre aussi que dvp est frquent par beaucoup de stagiaires, tout btement.

Ce sondage est peut-tre reprsentatif des personnes qui frquentent dvp, mais en aucun cas de toute la population francophone qui bosse dans l'info. Manquerait plus que a.

----------


## pepper18

> si on fait la somme de ceux qui travaillent pas, de ceux qui sont en stage et de ceux qui gagnent moins de 1000 on s'apperoit que c'est quand mme pas folichon en ce moment. Et surtout ca sent le remplacement de personnel par des stagiaires... mme pas tonn.


a fait 37 %. c'est norme.

----------


## doudoustephane

tiens, un candidat a plus de 4500... le premier...

----------


## pepper18

> tiens, un candidat a plus de 4500... le premier...


voir messages 212 et 213

----------


## doudoustephane

37% < 1000
1000 <= 43% < 2000
2000 <= 15.5% < 3000
4.5% => 3000

a l'heure actuelle, avec 166 votes...

----------


## doudoustephane

> voir messages 212 et 213


ah ok, je les avais pas pige ces 2 messages... ::lol::

----------


## yolepro

Juste une question bete ... il sagit du salaire net ou brut (pour le sondage)?

----------


## doudoustephane

> Juste une question bete ... il sagit du salaire net ou brut (pour le sondage)?


bonne question, je ne me souviens pas avoir vu la reponse...
mais bon, pour moi, ca importe peu, c'est quasiment les meme et < 1000... ::(:

----------


## Seb19

La rponse est dans le titre du sondage  ::D:

----------


## Satch

> Juste une question bete ... il sagit du salaire net ou brut (pour le sondage)?


En lisant la question du sondage a irait mieux :



> Combien gagnez-vous (salaire net par mois en euros) ?


 :;):

----------


## pepper18

c'est marqu dans la question en haut. besoin de lunettes ?  ::D: 
EDIT : pas assez rapide

----------


## doudoustephane

> c'est marqu dans la question en haut. besoin de lunettes ?


ouai, je dois changer les miennes  ::aie::

----------


## _KB_

a vot  :8-):  
je suis en stage pay 1000 brut/mois

Pour un stage c'est honnete mais je maintiens que c'est le systme qui est pourri parceque c'est quand meme sous pay pour un bac+5  ::roll::

----------


## ultracoxy

> a vot  
> je suis en stage pay 1000 brut/mois
> 
> Pour un stage c'est honnete mais je maintiens que c'est le systme qui est pourri parceque c'est quand meme sous pay pour un bac+5



Ca fait genre je vaux mieux alors que de nombreux stagiaires ne sont pas pays. Perso, je savais que dans la boite ou j'allais ils ne pourraient pas me payer mais le contexte tait tellement bien que j'ai saut sur l'occasion.

En tous cas, tant mieux pour toi si tu peux faire un stage  la fois intressant et pay ! Profite !

----------


## Seb19

> a vot  
> je suis en stage pay 1000 brut/mois
> 
> Pour un stage c'est honnete mais je maintiens que c'est le systme qui est pourri parceque c'est quand meme sous pay pour un bac+5


Il y a des bac +5 qui vendent des frites et un burger  ::cry::  
Au moins, tu as la chance d'tre dans le domaine qui t'interesse.

----------


## nebule

> a vot  
> je suis en stage pay 1000 brut/mois
> 
> Pour un stage c'est honnete mais je maintiens que c'est le systme qui est pourri parceque c'est quand meme sous pay pour un bac+5


Mouai en salaire rel, tu vas atteindre le 1500 net / mois alors c'est dj pas mal 1000 en stage!!!
Perso moi j'avais rien pendant mes 2 stages  :8O:

----------


## Oluha

> a vot  
> je suis en stage pay 1000 brut/mois
> 
> Pour un stage c'est honnete mais je maintiens que c'est le systme qui est pourri parceque c'est quand meme sous pay pour un bac+5



Te plains pas, j'ai fais un stage pay 250 par mois avec des semaines de 45h, aucun encadrement vu que leur "webagency" n'avait mme pas de dveloppeur (pas tonnant vu ce que leur coute un stagiaire). Ils m'ont envoy toute seule chez un client pour installer un server web, chose que je n'avais jamais faite et biensr les frais de dplacement pay des clopinettes. Et pour courronner le tout, j'tais cense recevoir un chque pour un boulot que j'ai fais chez moi, que j'ai jamais eu.

----------


## Erwy

Deug Mias 
4 ans d'expriences (html,asp,xml,oracle)
a peu prs 2100 euros net par mois

----------


## GrandFather

A mon tour :

B.T.S. Electrotechnique
Environ 10 ans d'exprience dans le dveloppement
2700  net/mois

Ca parat lev par rapport  ce qu'on relve dans les tmoignages posts dans ce fil, mais je tiens  prciser que j'ai commenc dans l'info au SMIC, et que a a dur plusieurs annes...

----------


## GLDavid

Bon, j'y vais aussi.
Attention, je prcise que je bosse en Belgique en qualit d'expatri :
Bac +5, 3 ans d'XP, bioinformaticien dans une start-up : 1700  net. 
Ce salaire me permet de vivre assez confortablement et d'avoir une poire pour la soif, n'ayant pas un train de vie lysen et n'ayant pas encore d'astreinte familiale. Mais bon, comme je projette de me marier bientt et que cela va faire bientt 1 an que je bosse dans ma bote, j'espre que le salaire sera revu  la hausse (j'ai bon espoir).
Le job dans ma bote me plat, c'est motivant et pour une jeune start-up, nous connaissons un bon succs. Le problme est de toujours devoir trouver de nouveaux clients dans ce domaine qui sont fort peu nombreux.

Beaucoup d'entre vous se plaignent de leur faible salaire, du fait qu'ils sont "dgouts de la France" (j'emploie volontairement un terme assez fort). Pourquoi ne pas tenter l'aventure  l'tranger ? Je vous avoue que j'tais dans votre cas. Aprs un premier divorce avec la France, j'tais parti au Qubec. J'aurais pu y rester mais j'ai dcid de donner une chance supplmentaire  la France. Mais quand je suis revenu et devant l'impossibilit de trouver un emploi (j'ai connu des situations ubuesques) et devant un climat social toujours plus maussade, j'ai dcid de repartir. Mes tractations m'ont conduit en Belgique alors que je n'ai obtenu qu'un CDD de 2 mois en France avec prolongation en ..... CNE ! Maintenant, en Belgique, a va bien mieux et je peux maintenant parler d'avenir.

Mais, je pense que ceci fera l'objet d'un nouveau thread  :;): 

@++

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Moi je suis ni en stage, ni en rien du tout et je suis pay 15  de l'heure a apprendre l'informatique aux vieux  ::mrgreen::  

L'economie Franaise est bien, c'est le Franais qui ne le sont pas, mais moi je suis fidle et je dserterai pas  ::D:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

[QUOTE=ArHacKnIdE]
L'economie Franaise est bien, c'est le Franais qui ne le sont pas, mais moi je suis fidle et je dserterai pas  ::D: [
/QUOTE]

T'es pas au USA ? "Silicon-valley (CA)" ?

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> T'es pas au USA ? "Silicon-valley (CA)" ?


J'aimerai bien, c'est mon rve  ::aie::  

C'est juste pour le fun ma localisation  ::D: 

Mais viter de me faire des remarques parce que il y en c'est 127.0.0.1 ou localhost...  ::D:  

Je suis incrust dans la garrigue moi  ::D:

----------


## hegros

A peu prs 1700 Euros net sans compter les primes productions et autres avantages nature.

2 ans et demi d'exprience. Sur paris.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Te plains pas, j'ai fais un stage pay 250 par mois avec des semaines de 45h, aucun encadrement vu que leur "webagency" n'avait mme pas de dveloppeur (pas tonnant vu ce que leur coute un stagiaire). Ils m'ont envoy toute seule chez un client pour installer un server web, chose que je n'avais jamais faite et biensr les frais de dplacement pay des clopinettes. Et pour courronner le tout, j'tais cense recevoir un chque pour un boulot que j'ai fais chez moi, que j'ai jamais eu.


tu t'es vraiment faites avoir la...

----------


## Oluha

> tu t'es vraiment faites avoir la...


oui mais maintenant je leur fais une mauvaise pub  ::mouarf::

----------


## doudoustephane

> oui mais maintenant je leur fais une mauvaise pub


t'as bien raison

----------


## loka

pour ma part : stage de 6 semaines (1er stage :p)

remuneration : a voir  la fin du stage... (m'etonnerais que j'ai quelquechose vu que c'est pas un stage important => stage decouverte de l'entreprise...).

j'ai 1h20 de trajet (bus + tram d'un terminus  l'autre  ::aie::  ), mais l'ambiance est bonne, les horaires sympa (9h-17h30 avec pause caf  10h30 qui dure 30 min facile et pase midi souvent + d'1 heure) et je fais que des trucs que j'y connais pas grand chose (mise en place de serveurs, administration linux, install apache/php/mysql ou informix selon les serveurs, clustering...), au moins c'est formateur  ::mrgreen::  (vais pouvoir faire le beau au club reseau de mon ecole aprs  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## Jahprend

> pour ma part : stage de 6 semaines (1er stage :p)
> 
> remuneration : a voir  la fin du stage... (m'etonnerais que j'ai quelquechose vu que c'est pas un stage important => stage decouverte de l'entreprise...).
> 
> j'ai 1h20 de trajet (bus + tram d'un terminus  l'autre  ), mais l'ambiance est bonne, les horaires sympa (9h-17h30 avec pause caf  10h30 qui dure 30 min facile et pase midi souvent + d'1 heure) et je fais que des trucs que j'y connais pas grand chose (mise en place de serveurs, administration linux, install apache/php/mysql ou informix selon les serveurs, clustering...), au moins c'est formateur  (vais pouvoir faire le beau au club reseau de mon ecole aprs  )


Salut,

Je suis en stage aussi , en BTS IRIS et moi aussi je vais pas tre pay, c'etait pour savoir dans quelle section tu etait? ::roll::

----------


## loka

Je suis en premiere anne d'ecole d'ingnieur  l'ecole polytechnique de nantes (donc bac+3 mme si j'ai dj une licence informatique, bientot bac+4 car je passe en 2nd anne ^^).

Je suis en SILR (Systeme Informatique Logiciel et Reseaux) mais je suis plus developpement que reseaux et autres :p

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

Message hors-sujet :



> l'ecole polytechnique de nantes


J'aurais pas cru que Polytechnique (la vraie, X  ::wink:: ) aurait laiss le groupe des Polytech' prendre le nom complet du fait de la confusion que a apporte.

----------


## loka

> J'aurais pas cru que Polytechnique (la vraie, X ) aurait laiss le groupe des Polytech' prendre le nom complet du fait de la confusion que a apporte.


Et si ^^ mais j'ai pas le droit de l'ecrire avec un grand P  ::mouarf::  (cf ma prof de com).

donc je peux ecrire Polytech' , ecole polytechnique de ... mais pas ecole Polytechnique ...  ::aie::

----------


## zeavan

j'avais propose un systeme de calcul pour les salaires en posant comme question de combien est votre salaire brute plus important que le smic :3 fois 4 fois 5 fois ....

je repose la meme question mais par rapport au salaire moyen du pays ou vous travaille ?

ps: le salaire brut moyen en france  est de combien??
j'ai lu ceci:

_Le salaire brut moyen s'lve  2.440 euros par mois En 2004_

ce qui represente un rapport assez faible pour vos salaire ??

----------


## yann2

> j'avais propose un systeme de calcul pour les salaires en posant comme question de combien est votre salaire brute plus important que le smic :3 fois 4 fois 5 fois ....
> 
> je repose la meme question mais par rapport au salaire moyen du pays ou vous travaille ?
> 
> ps: le salaire brut moyen en france  est de combien??
> j'ai lu ceci:
> 
> _Le salaire brut moyen s'lve  2.440 euros par mois En 2004_
> 
> ce qui represente un rapport assez faible pour vos salaire ??



Est-ce que le salaire moyen veut dire quelque chose ?
Il serait mieux de prendre le salaire mdian, non ?

----------


## bilb0t

Le salaire moyen en 2004 en Wallonie tait de 2448  (chiffre de ici)

Je suis en dessous  ::cry::

----------


## Satch

> je repose la meme question mais par rapport au salaire moyen du pays ou vous travaille ?


Ce n'est toujours pas significatif.
Il faudrait aussi faire intervenir le niveau moyen par ge et par sexe pour que a commence un peu  vouloir rellement dire quelque chose.

----------


## Oluha

pourquoi par sexe ?

----------


## r0d

> _Le salaire brut moyen s'lve  2.440 euros par mois En 2004_


Genre tu enlve les salaires des 40 pbrons du CAC et ce chiffre devrait rduire de moiti  ::roll::

----------


## BizuR

> pourquoi par sexe ?



Parce que mme si l'ensemble des pays pronent l'galit des sexes, tu (on) sais parfaitement que d'un point de vue salaire, ceci n'est pas forcment respect... (on soutient votre cause la  ::D: )

----------


## nebule

> pourquoi par sexe ?


Bah tu le sais bien la miss  :;):  
On est "en gnral" moins bien pay que nos hommes  ::?:  

Enfin dans notre couple c'est pas le cas, avec mon nouveau boulot, je gagne 100 de plus ... bon ok, j'ai une anne de BAC+ en + ... Ca fait pas cher l'anne  :;):

----------


## Satch

> pourquoi par sexe ?


Je savais que t'allais intervenir....

Parce que que tu le veuilles ou non, vous n'tes pas notre gal point de vue salaire.
Que tu le veuilles ou non...

a a dj t dit 2 fois, mais comme j'attendais cette raction, je ne pouvais pas ne pas y rpondre.

----------


## bilb0t

> Parce que que tu le veuilles ou non, vous n'tes pas notre gal


Pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec Satch  ::mouarf::

----------


## xavlours

Bon, j'ai pas tout lu, mais je dirai juste que a ne m'tonne pas que la recherche manque de ttes !! Je suis align sur un standard de rmunration assez confortable pour un thsard (bourses BDI) et je touche 1400 euros brut, donc un peu plus de 1000 net. Et puis j'ai la carte tudiant. Bon, moi a me suffit, mais bon en comparaison, a fait drle.
Et ils s'tonnent que la recherche ne soit pas attractive !

----------


## ultracoxy

> Ce n'est toujours pas significatif.
> Il faudrait aussi faire intervenir le niveau moyen par ge et par sexe pour que a commence un peu  vouloir rellement dire quelque chose.


C'est vrai que a m'interesserait bien de savoir o en est la diffrence de rmunration entre homme et femme ...

----------


## nebule

> C'est vrai que a m'interesserait bien de savoir o en est la diffrence de rmunration entre homme et femme ...



"On" donne souvent la moyenne toute profession confondue de 20% de moins pour les femmes  ::?:

----------


## Satch

> "On" donne souvent la moyenne toute profession confondue de 20% de moins pour les femmes


L'cart est plus faible aux dbuts. Et le foss se creuse normment avec l'ge et les responsabilits.
En tous cas en informatique.

----------


## nebule

> L'cart est plus faible aux dbuts. Et le foss se creuse normment avec l'ge et les responsabilits.
> En tous cas en informatique.


Tout  fait, cela se traduit souvent simplement.

L'anne X tu as un enfant. Donc pendant 6 mois minimum tu n'es pas l -> donc moins de participation et moins d'augmentation l'anne X+1...

Donc il te suffit de 2 ou 3 enfants pour perdre (minimum) 2% * 3 enfants... Donc 6% dja par rapport  monsieur.

De plus, tu n'es pas la, donc pas de possiblit d'volution donc ces messieurs profitent des places de direction.

Je ne crache pas dans la soupe car je serai contente de m'occuper de mes petits bouts un jours mais bon, ... c'est comme a quoi  ::?:

----------


## doudoustephane

> Je ne crache pas dans la soupe car je serai contente de m'occuper de mes petits bouts un jours mais bon, ... c'est comme a quoi


mouai, bah en tout cas, moi je trouve que les conges paternites ne sont pas assez developpes et je sais que j'aimerai bien pouvoir en profiter moi...

----------


## loka

> mouai, bah en tout cas, moi je trouve que les conges paternites ne sont pas assez developpes et je sais que j'aimerai bien pouvoir en profiter moi...


+1

j'ai pas d'enfants mais si j'en ai un jour, j'aimerais bien avoir de vrais congs paternit ...

----------


## nebule

> mouai, bah en tout cas, moi je trouve que les conges paternites ne sont pas assez developpes et je sais que j'aimerai bien pouvoir en profiter moi...


Je suis tout  fait d'accord. Le systme est mal fait !!! Alors la, tu as trouv la bonne personne  :;):  
Mais bon, on n'a pas "le choix"... Enfin si, petite chose  savoir le congs parental de 3 ans peut etre utilis indiffrement par la mre ou le pre .
Alors messieurs ...  ::roll::

----------


## yann2

> Je suis tout  fait d'accord. Le systme est mal fait !!! Alors la, tu as trouv la bonne personne  
> Mais bon, on n'a pas "le choix"... Enfin si, petite chose  savoir le congs parental de 3 ans peut etre utilis indiffrement par la mre ou le pre .
> Alors messieurs ...



On peut partager ? Genre le pre prend 1 ans et demi et la mre aussi (altern bien sr, il faut bien vivre).

----------


## nebule

> On peut partager ? Genre le pre prend 1 ans et demi et la mre aussi (altern bien sr, il faut bien vivre).



Oui c'est tout  fait possible.
Un des parents peut aussi s'arreter 1 an puis retravailler quelques temps puis s'arreter de nouveau 1 an (que le gamin a 7/8 ans par ex) puis retravailler et s'arreter de nouveau 1 an (quand le gamin est ado) mais ca les gens sont pas vraiment au courante!!
Domage  ::?: 


Edit : http://www.ameli.fr/98/DOC/60/fiche.html

Je sais qu'ils devaient amnager une autre formule...

----------


## doudoustephane

ah bon, je savais pas non plus, genial ca, super interessant a onnaitre...
merci beaucoup nebule, si vous en connaissez d'autres, ..., c'est le bienvenue...

----------


## Oluha

ma demande d'augmentation a t accepte,  partir d'octobre je passe donc de 1750 brut  2000 brut  ::mrgreen::  
(bon le big boss m'a dit que j'avais les dents longues et que je lui coutais cher mais on s'en fout  ::aie::  )

----------


## Satch

> ma demande d'augmentation a t accepte,  partir d'octobre je passe donc de 1750 brut  2000 brut  
> (bon le big boss m'a dit que j'avais les dents longues et que je lui coutais cher mais on s'en fout  )


Belle augmentation, bien jou  :;):

----------


## nebule

> ma demande d'augmentation a t accepte,  partir d'octobre je passe donc de 1750 brut  2000 brut  
> (bon le big boss m'a dit que j'avais les dents longues et que je lui coutais cher mais on s'en fout  )



 ::applo::  
De toute facon quand on demande pas, on n'a pas  :;):  
Fais gaffe, tu vas bientot devenir "riche"  ::lol::

----------

